# I need some help, some support, or something. I'm about to lose it.



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 22, 2013)

I am putting this in the first post of this thread because I want it to get the most attention possible.

I just finally was able to get a hold of the DVD that my wife and I made for our families. I figured I might as well post some clips up here, and then everyone will see why I so dearly what my life back with my family. Some of the images may be a little embarrassing for me, but we made these for our families, and right now GBAtemp is the only family that I have left.

When the time in our lives were happy​​


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Dude, people do give a sh*t, they're just not around 24/7. I was about to head to bed but I noticed your thread so I figured I might as well open it and reply. Hang in there, man.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2013)

What's wrong DF? ;o
Come on chap! hang on!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 22, 2013)

Keep fighting for your life.  What is driving your pain?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 22, 2013)

We all care about you bro.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Fuck it all. No one gives a shit anyways.


 
Hey man this community has shown a great deal of empathy with you in the past and to others since. You have to know that there are plenty of people that are here for you whatever problems you might be having.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 22, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Hey man this community has shown a great deal of empathy with you in the past and to others since. You have to know that there are plenty of people that are here for you whatever problems you might be having.


This guy speaks the truth, this community has done wonders in making my sister feel about about her situation. I'm pretty sure if it weren't for this site, she might've just refused help altogether.
I don't know you DeadlyFoez, but with what they did with my sister, I'm 100% sure they can help you too, or at the least provide support if you need it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 22, 2013)

You need to stay alive long enough to find the answer. That is the only way to experience relief. There is no relief in death, only a vacuum. How the hell are you going to find the answer? FIGHT for yourself. Take your crippling pain and PUSH BACK. Can you do it ? ? ?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 22, 2013)

My bitch wife has been cheating on me with guys that she is finding on craigslist. She even had me involuntarily admitted to a hospital because she claims that I was saying that I was going to hurt myself when I was drunk, but after I got out of the hospital I discovered that she was doing all this shit while I was in there and had been having an affair for a few months. So I did what any sane person would do and I slapped the bitch.

Now she has a restraining order against me and I haven't seen my kids in 2 weeks.

And, of course, all of this comes shortly after my father's suicide. How fucking lovely.


----------



## xist (Jul 22, 2013)

In your own opinion what do you think the correct course of action for her to take after being hit by you actually was?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 22, 2013)

Tough road there. But it sounds like you'd be better off without her. After that's all straghtened out the court would at least give you visitation if nothing else, then if she doesn't let you see the kids you can have them enforce it. It's going to be a very long road ahead, but hang in there. Not worth throwing everything away.

There were no kids involved, but my former fiancee cheated on me. So I at least know that part.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 22, 2013)

xist said:


> In your own opinion what do you think the correct course of action for her to take after being hit by you actually was?


 
To smarten the fuck up. It's not like there was a bruise or any bleeding. It was a slap, and she has done WAY worse to me in the past, like dislocating my shoulder while I'm holding my child. The bitch was lucky that it was an open handed slap and not a fucking baseball bat.

What funny is, she waited over a week to get the restraining order, and then when it was served to me she told XFlak that she still wants to work it out with me and fix things. But how the fuck is that supposed to happen when I'm not allowed to see her or talk to her.

I might be taking off to Canada for a little bit to visit XFlak. Hopefully by the time I get back she would have filed for divorce.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

Shit man, that's a tough situation. All I can say is hang in there, don't do something you'll regret.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 22, 2013)

This thread validates my fear of commitment.

However, from what I've seen over the years, things always work out, one way or another. It may seem bad now but everything will get straightened out eventually.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I might be taking off to Canada for a little bit to visit XFlak. Hopefully by the time I get back she would have filed for divorce.


How long have you been married?  The trip sounds like a good idea, it will give you a little time to calm down, hopefully.  Cheating in relationships really sickens me, especially when kids are involved.  If that happened to me and my kids, the trust would be gone forever.  I'm not sure I wouldn't slap her either, it's hard to tell what kind of reaction you'd have to that news.

I hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 22, 2013)

You shouldn't have hit her - it's a woman. No matter how she acts, unless she threatens your life directly, AKA, knife or gun in hand with clear murderous intent, you shouldn't hit her, ever. That being said, she shouldn't whore around, no matter the circumstances.

I think it'd be best if you two went your separate ways and after things cool off a bit, figure out a schedule for taking care of the kids that'd suit both of you.

You have to sort this out amicably - waging wars doesn't just hurt you and her, it takes a toll on the kids who did nothing wrong. Let them have their daddy and their mommy, not just conflict.


----------



## xist (Jul 22, 2013)

Perhaps i'm alone in thinking it, but essentially it sounds like you need some counselling to deal with emotional and anger issues. Yes she cheated on you, but up to this point do you feel that she's been happy in your relationship?

In isolation you sound like an abusive, hot-headed spouse(as Foxi says flying off the handle and hitting someone is only appropriate if you're 5) who's probably quite erratic and scary to be around. You need to deal with your own issues first and then deal with those that deal with those around you. Getting counselling and living apart is a sensible first step to getting things back together.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 22, 2013)

xist said:


> Perhaps i'm alone in thinking it, but essentially it sounds like you need some counselling to deal with emotional and anger issues. Yes she cheated on you, but up to this point do you feel that she's been happy in your relationship?


Cheating on someone is finding a guy on a trip to the mall and developing a romantic relationship with him. Finding men that could fill your orifices on Craig's List is whoring around.



> In isolation you sound like an abusive, hot-headed spouse(as Foxi says flying off the handle and hitting someone is only appropriate if you're 5) who's probably quite erratic and scary to be around. You need to deal with your own issues first and then deal with those that deal with those around you. Getting counselling and living apart is a sensible first step to getting things back together.


 
Yup, it's not exactly mature - anger management could very well help. Besides, DF suffers from depression already, he needs a therapist either way.

In other words, neither he nor her acted appropriately, which likely means that they're just not a good match.


----------



## smile72 (Jul 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> To smarten the fuck up. It's not like there was a bruise or any bleeding. It was a slap, and she has done WAY worse to me in the past, like dislocating my shoulder while I'm holding my child. The bitch was lucky that it was an open handed slap and not a fucking baseball bat.
> 
> What funny is, she waited over a week to get the restraining order, and then when it was served to me she told XFlak that she still wants to work it out with me and fix things. But how the fuck is that supposed to happen when I'm not allowed to see her or talk to her.
> 
> I might be taking off to Canada for a little bit to visit XFlak. Hopefully by the time I get back she would have filed for divorce.


 
While you shouldn't have smacked "the bitch" (legal wise of course).I do think you should stay away from her, she sounds like poison, fight for your kids, leave her. You can get better.  And even if you don't think you can. Can you really trust someone who had you admitted while you were drunk to cheat on you to be faithful again? So good luck! Hopefully she will get what's coming to her (legally wise of course).


----------



## xist (Jul 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Cheating on someone is finding a guy on a trip to the mall and developing a romantic relationship with him. Finding men that could fill your orifices on Craig's List is whoring around.


 
Given the post contents surrounding this admission i'd say there's probably equal chance that she wasn't "whoring" around..who knows she may well have been scared and looking for someone to talk to and to protect her? It's something that can't be taken in isolation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 22, 2013)

xist said:


> Given the post contents surrounding this admission i'd say there's probably equal chance that she wasn't "whoring" around..who knows she may well have been scared and looking for someone to talk to and to protect her? It's something that can't be taken in isolation.


 
I'm only relying on the information I was given and commenting upon it.  The way I see it, if she was looking for comfort, she could've done what 99% of upset women do - _"stay at her mother's"_.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 22, 2013)

Whoa, that's not true. I'm so horrified right now... How can you say something like that? I care for you and I don't want to see your life go down the hole when you've got me and all these people on this forum who care about you.



xist said:


> Perhaps i'm alone in thinking it, but essentially it sounds like you need some counselling to deal with emotional and anger issues. Yes she cheated on you, but up to this point do you feel that she's been happy in your relationship?
> 
> In isolation you sound like an abusive, hot-headed spouse(as Foxi says flying off the handle and hitting someone is only appropriate if you're 5) who's probably quite erratic and scary to be around. You need to deal with your own issues first and then deal with those that deal with those around you. Getting counselling and living apart is a sensible first step to getting things back together.


 
I don't think he needs counseling; I know he needs counseling. And 2 (10) (50) (600) people who can help with that. He's been in isolation so long that his pessimism is unbelievably horrific; we've got to help him snap out of it. It's obvious he can't do it himself.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You shouldn't have hit her - it's a woman. No matter how she acts, unless she threatens your life directly, AKA, knife or gun in hand with clear murderous intent, you shouldn't hit her, ever.


@Foez I agree that you shouldn't have hit her.  However, it's probably a reaction a lot of people would have (even if it's wrong) under the circumstances.

My advice is to take that trip, and do your best to not think about your wife (which means not discussing about how much you hate her) until it's over.  I would also advise against any romantic relationships right now.

When you get back, you can start thinking about how to address the situation.  You may need to take more time before you try talking to your wife again without exploding (I'm sure I would).  I know you have a problem with therapy because you feel like you are paying someone to listen, but there is free counseling available.  Just check the "Counseling" section in the yellow pages for local options.  It's been a tremendous help to me.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My bitch wife has been cheating on me with guys that she is finding on craigslist. She even had me involuntarily admitted to a hospital because she claims that I was saying that I was going to hurt myself when I was drunk, but after I got out of the hospital I discovered that she was doing all this shit while I was in there and had been having an affair for a few months. So I did what any sane person would do and I slapped the bitch.
> 
> Now she has a restraining order against me and I haven't seen my kids in 2 weeks.
> 
> And, of course, all of this comes shortly after my father's suicide. How fucking lovely.


 
What the fuck??? What does she think; you won't be pissed if she acts like a whore? What the fuck; what kind of loser is she? A damned awful one. I've seen real bitchy women before, so I guess this is another one I can add to the list.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 22, 2013)

She had sex with one guy 3 times, and 2 of the times he dumped in her. Then she was having a lot of sexual discussions with MANY other men saying that she wants to meet up with them soon but has to wait for me to be at work first. So I honestly don't know how many other men she has fucked, but I positively know about one.

Yes, slapping the bitch, was not the best choice, but I was so enraged over the cheating, lying, and her doing things behind my back and it was just a natural reaction.

I had one other girlfriend who I was with for like 3 or 4 years, and I walked in on her fucking my room mate. She got slapped too. I still talk to her every once in a while and she admits that she deserved the slap and that my wife deserved the slap, if not more.

We've been married for 9 years, and trust me, she has been extremely abusive to me, both verbally and physically. XFlak knows about most of it and has had to be on the bad end of her rage before also. But she thinks she is perfect and never recognizes her own mistakes.

FML.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2013)

That's some extremely tough rubbish mate :c

Like Joostin said, go to Xflak, just go and forget about it for a little while.
Have some fun and work it out slowly!


We're here for you chap!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> She had sex with one guy 3 times, and 2 of the times he dumped in her. Then she was having a lot of sexual discussions with MANY other men saying that she wants to meet up with them soon but has to wait for me to be at work first. So I honestly don't know how many other men she has fucked, but I positively know about one.
> 
> Yes, slapping the bitch, was not the best choice, but I was so enraged over the cheating, lying, and her doing things behind my back and it was just a natural reaction.
> 
> ...


You do not have the right to justify hitting a woman (unless a case of direct self defense.)  You better be sure to INTROVERT your bullshit, do NOT make this about other people.  This is about you, and your future decisions.  I'm not trying to be preachy.  It's like you espouse; marriage is a ridiculous scenario.  You put yourself at risk, YOU eat the consequences.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 22, 2013)

NEVER hit a woman unless your life depends on it. Be the better man and simply walk away. Then see her in court. At least you leave yourself some hope of seeing your child on a regular basis.

Also, taking advice about this from a internet forum is a bad idea. Speak to a professional (psych, counsellor, etc).


----------



## JayPea (Jul 22, 2013)

super multiple posts? odd


----------



## Par39 (Jul 22, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Also, taking advice about this from a internet forum is a bad idea. Speak to a professional (psych, counsellor, etc).


Not everyone is comfortable talking to a professional, or face to face to anyone about their problem... You CAN get support from online forums, there's lots of compassionate people, at least here on Temp.  Sure, might not be the best of options, but every little bit helps. Nothing is worse than being stuck with huge problems without support.

I'm sorry to hear about your situation, I hope things get better.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> She had sex with one guy 3 times, and 2 of the times he dumped in her. FML.


Yea she's damaged goods, now you 100% have to leave her or else you would be reminded of it everytime u see her or do it with her.



DeadlyFoez said:


> Yes, slapping the bitch, was not the best choice, but I was so enraged over the cheating, lying, and her doing things behind my back and it was just a natural reaction.
> 
> I had one other girlfriend who I was with for like 3 or 4 years, and I walked in on her fucking my room mate. She got slapped too. I still talk to her every once in a while and she admits that she deserved the slap and that my wife deserved the slap, if not more.


 
Yea... When you both go to court don't mention the fact you have a history of Bitch Slapping. They might think you enjoy it. But seriously It wasn't premeditated so your just a victim of the crime of passion. It's very easy to say you shouldnt have slapped her but to be honest, most people don't really think when in those situations and their emotions overtake them. If i was you, i woulda just literally threw her ass out the house and made a big spectacle infront of the neibghors.



DeadlyFoez said:


> We've been married for 9 years, and trust me, she has been extremely abusive to me, both verbally and physically. XFlak knows about most of it and has had to be on the bad end of her rage before also. But she thinks she is perfect and never recognizes her own mistakes.
> 
> FML.


That's good, you also have ammo to use against her. I wouldnt say you should both get counseling as much as i would say u need a break from everything. Fuck Canada and go straight to vegas. Whatever happens there stays there my friend. Let loose and calm down


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 22, 2013)

JayPea said:


> NEVER hit a woman unless your life depends on it. Be the better man and simply walk away. Then see her in court. At least you leave yourself some hope of seeing your child on a regular basis.
> 
> Also, taking advice about this from a internet forum is a bad idea. Speak to a professional (psych, counsellor, etc).


 
I already admitted that I slapped her and it was wrong. No need to beat a dead horse... or a dead ex... who is as fat as a horse. I think we can move on from that part.

The problem is that I feel like my life is essentially over since I can not see my kids for at least a year. I just don't see what the point is in anything now. I've lost so much in just a few short months. I have been betrayed and lied to by the one who vowed to be there for me, and she is doing just the exact opposite.



Vengenceonu said:


> Fuck Canada and go straight to vegas. Whatever happens there stays there my friend. Let loose and calm down


^^Best advice ever! Too bad I'm fucking dead broke and she gets all my money from here on forward.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I already admitted that I slapped her and it was wrong. No need to beat a dead horse... or a dead ex... who is as fat as a horse. I think we can move on from that part.
> 
> The problem is that I feel like my life is essentially over since I can not see my kids for at least a year. I just don't see what the point is in anything now. I've lost so much in just a few short months. I have been betrayed and lied to by the one who vowed to be there for me, and she is doing just the exact opposite.


 

...stop talking like that, that just welcomes more misery into your life. Start looking at the positives, Your essentially single, your pimp hand remains firm (jks ) and its only 1 year. I've seen stories of fathers never seeing their children again. If your not going to live for you, live for them.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 22, 2013)

Are your kids aware of any of this? If so, then they may feel worried, or scared, or even pressured. You can make them feel so much better if you can just tell them a few words of encouragement, tell them it's okay or it'll be alright, or that you love them no matter what. I'm sure that if I had been told a few of those things, that I wouldn't have had such a stressful time.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

My children are 7 and 8, both autistic, and I'm not allowed to talk to them, see them, send them gifts, or have anything to do with them for the next year or more unless the bitch drops the restraining order.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My children are 7 and 8, both autistic, and I'm not allowed to talk to them, see them, send them gifts, or have anything to do with them for the next year or more unless the bitch drops the restraining order.


 

I found something that can help you. its a site about men and women who have bitch wifes/husbands and what to do about it/solutions. If anything, even if it doesnt help you it will make you laugh.
http://marriedpeopleproblems.com/20...-bitch-and-i-hate-her-what-can-i-do-about-it/

My favorite answer so far is: Thunder punch that bitch in the vagina and then dick slap her across the face. Bitches don’t disrespect!!! 


Foez, this guy has it worst then you. His wife cheated, stole from him, aborted his unborn child and he pays child support to her ex husband. 

http://marriedpeopleproblems.com/2012/09/01/i-hate-my-wife-so-much-it-hurts/


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey, if your partner wants to stoop so low as to resort to Craigslist for compassion, then that's her loss, NOT yours. You have other things going for you to occupy your time with. Let her have fun with the frequent trips to the free clinic.


----------



## ilman (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn, you're in a bad position. But don't say stuff like "there's no meaning to life". 
You said your father had died recently. Think about what you felt then. Do you want your kids to feel the same way? Of course not.
What I'd do: stay away from your wife until you can see your kids. Afterwards ask for a divorce and try to keep the kids with you. 
At least survive until you can see them. For their sake.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

ilman said:


> Damn, you're in a bad position. But don't say stuff like "there's no meaning to life".
> You said your father had died recently. Think about what you felt then. Do you want your kids to feel the same way? Of course not.
> What I'd do: stay away from your wife until you can see your kids. Afterwards ask for a divorce and try to keep the kids with you.
> At least survive until you can see them. For their sake.


 
What puzzles me is the morning that she got the restraining order, I had asked her to go file for a divorce. It was over a week since the slap incident so it's not like she was in fear of me hurting her, especially when the previous night I had made dinner for her and her girlfriend and everything was perfectly cool except that I wanted to spend time with her and she wanted to smoke pot with her friend instead.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 23, 2013)

Man, that really sucks

I'm really at a loss for words (and am NOT a lawyer) but the first two legal thoughts that come to mind here are :

1. If you file for the divorce instead of waiting for her to do it, would that speed up the process or make you more likely to have it result in your favor?

2. If she files for divorce while you're gone to Canada, could your absence be used to her advantage?


(I'd assume there are divorce lawyers that take all their money out of what they win for you if the problem is not having the cash now and I'd think they'd fight harder for you that way if they get no cash if you lose ... maybe getting that started and THEN taking your much-needed trip to Canada would be the best? Something to think about at least)

Either way hope things work out for the best when all this FINALLY get's over with (It's a legal process, it has to some day.)


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 23, 2013)

Sucks for you, man. I hope the bitch gets what's coming to her.

XFlak, you better do a good job of helping Deadlyfoez up, he needs a friend a lot, and you're the Temp's only hope.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

For months my wife has been calling me a n!gger, faggot, piece of shit, asshole, dick (because my dads name is Dick), and just such horrible things. It was an everyday thing. If the slightest thing made her upset then she would go off with all the insults again. I refrained from calling her names and I would politely ask her to stop even though I was raging inside. Worst of all is that she would do it in front of my children, and she would SCREAM so the neighborhood could here her, and then start slamming doors even though our landlords lived below us.

Then when she was in a good mood she would tell me that she's doing this with other men bc I don't tell her sweet nothings all the time. First off, I would tell her that I loved her, I would tell her she is beautiful even though she is a little bigger of a woman, and I would thank her for the food she cooked and I would always beg to spend time with her. But even with those things that I was doing, how the fuck can she expect me to even want to say nice things to her when she is constantly putting me down and trashing me? I don't get it.

Maybe this is her midlife crisis. Maybe having 2 autistic children and a husband who has aspergers was finally too much for her.

Yes, I have a short tolerance for her constant stupidity and lack of common sense, but it's not like I was yelling at her or insulting her, I would just give a short and snappy response, but I have been working hard on that and I have been trying to better myself.

I honestly feel that she is using me as her excuse for her not being happy. I mean hell, she is an alcoholic, will smoke pot at every chance, will pop pills when they are around, calls my friends and begs them for pot saying that I needed it bc I was depressed but I was asleep and did not find out about it until days later when my friend would ask about it. I seriously don't get whats going on in her head.

She would tell me on a regular basis that her and the kids would be better off without me. She even had told me on a few occasions that I should just kill myself and get it over with. What a loving and supportive wife I have here.

And yet, I still want to fix things. I still love her. I am still wearing my wedding ring. Nice guys finish last.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 23, 2013)

Uh-oh. Hearing that was a huge pain in the eye. I don't really find your 'wife' a good mother. You can understand why. I suggest you take legal action and pile up evidence against her. 
But listen man, you're not alone. I care about you. Hearing about your father's death was an awful thing to hear about. After this with your wife business, oh.my.god.

I mean, what I'm going through is awful. My dad, who was physically, and emotionally abusive was a pain just like your wife. There is a long story to tell, but no I'm not going there. 
He got married to another woman, and did the same shit to that woman who has a child from my dad got divorced 4 times, and it turned 5 times from my father. They got married again, long story again, but they are bitches. I then found out that when my mom had to go to Pakistan in 2011 to explain to the village for justice of his abusiveness, he tried to kill her as well as my sister who went. He almost killed my two uncles and it failed. 
Right now legal action is being taken, and stuff in Pakistan, done by my family over there. 

But I am bringing this up to your situation is because the legal action WE are taking with 110% evidence are bringing so many people to justice. 6 of my family, and I don't know 40-50 people in my family, lol.. 
Try piling the evidence and show it to your cops cause you do have rights to visit your children, and with that woman who is being a cheating idiot, she'll get into her senses and I'm sure that you have rights.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

I have no rights to see my children anymore because my wife said that I spanked my daughter, which is true and is legal in my state. I have no visitation rights.

I honestly don't even want to fight anythign with her. I don't dare go and file for divorce or a separation. I don't want to be the one pushing this even further. I don't want to break up my family. Yes, I understand that I need to protect myself and worry about myself first, but I just can't go through with it. I took an oath to never give up on her, and I will take that to my death unless she legally makes it so I can't. I am a man of my word and I never lie or go back on a promise.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 23, 2013)

wow
that is very noble of you
It's refreshing to see someone with such strong family values in this day and age. If only your wife had a DROP of that dedication and selflessness ...

Anyway, not sure what to say but, man, you are morally between a rock and a hard place there, and that can't be fun either.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I don't dare go and file for divorce or a separation. I don't want to be the one pushing this even further. I don't want to break up my family. (...) I took an oath to never give up on her, and I will take that to my death unless she legally makes it so I can't. I am a man of my word and I never lie or go back on a promise.


Now my opinions:

First, a ruff example .."I promised to myself to kill all rabbits cause they are evil ...I know that now that I'm older I see that they are kinda normal, but I'm a man" no promises will be broken on this house" ...as you can see, promises are made cause we are confident that they point to the right direction. But life can teach us that this direction is not that right as we thought ...there's no shame to broke a promise like that ...actually, you need to be a real man, so to speak to have the courage to change your promises like that.
I see your case as being similar ....live is showing you by A _Lot of_ ways that this path is not the best ...and you need to have the courage to change your promises about it. Promises sometimes makes us a bit ...stubborn about following them ..is common. But this is a important point in your life and you _Need_ to stop a bit ...think really carefully about this change that you are being presented about. It's important.

After you calmed down and thought about all I said, you will need to try to see all that's happening from a 3rd person perspective ..then try to understand better what all this things means, avoiding being tendentious and see the relevance of other options, besides the ones you have already taken in the past or promises that you are already following (It could take some days or weeks to do so ...but keep trying to question you about how relevant is your promises and what's best for your future ...and _especially_ what's best for your sons and your wife. Try thinking about what's best for them as human bins ..or friends ...not as much as sons and wife at this point ...this way you avoid a bit the father's protective impulse.... that's also important cause, the best option for them can maybe be the case where you are not all together as before ...and you need to think about that as frank as possible.. May be difficult, but you have to try...use you days to form a strong foundation of your next actions... keep it up, and think wisely.

I noticed that maybe you feel the need to be strong as a man and as a father ..never looking back or breaking promises (I'm exaggerating a bit intentionally ) ...but what I think is: The real strength of a man is based on humility. Always be humble when thinking about important things like this ...and mold your decisions firmly around that. Your sons will be proud of you in the future if you do that, I'm sure.

Try to avoid stubbornness as much as you can. It's hard to know when we are being stubborn in many cases, but practice being humble and not putting yourself over others when reviewing your thoughts. And try that over and over again.. if so, solutions will appear to you.

I tried to point out some important things ...think about it. And if separation is the right thing to do, that you have the courage to do so ...that way, you would not be pushing this even further ...but putting a end to the unnecessary suffering, and starting a new path as a family (it would not mean that you will not be a family anymore).
think about it


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> For months my wife has been calling me a* n!gger*, faggot, piece of shit, asshole, dick (because my dads name is Dick), and just such horrible things. It was an everyday thing. If the slightest thing made her upset then she would go off with all the insults again. I refrained from calling her names and I would politely ask her to stop even though I was raging inside. Worst of all is that she would do it in front of my children, and she would SCREAM so the neighborhood could here her, and then start slamming doors even though our landlords lived below us.


 
That insult made me cringe (since I am black.)
Goddamn, I cannot believe you're enduring this everyday. But my question is... what exactly did you even do to her (before the slapping) 
to make her behave that way? WTF?


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> For months my wife has been calling me a n!gger, faggot, piece of shit, asshole, dick (because my dads name is Dick), and just such horrible things. It was an everyday thing. If the slightest thing made her upset then she would go off with all the insults again. I refrained from calling her names and I would politely ask her to stop even though I was raging inside. Worst of all is that she would do it in front of my children, and she would SCREAM so the neighborhood could here her, and then start slamming doors even though our landlords lived below us.
> 
> Then when she was in a good mood she would tell me that she's doing this with other men bc I don't tell her sweet nothings all the time. First off, I would tell her that I loved her, I would tell her she is beautiful even though she is a little bigger of a woman, and I would thank her for the food she cooked and I would always beg to spend time with her. But even with those things that I was doing, how the fuck can she expect me to even want to say nice things to her when she is constantly putting me down and trashing me? I don't get it.
> 
> ...


 
For the record, my parents divorced a number of years back, and I turned out just fine. I maintained a close relationship with my father until his death last year, and I now live with my mother and help her around the house. No regrets here.

For me, having to live in a house with two people who were always at each other's throats was much worse than learning how to deal with a split-up family. As you are saying, having huge, loud, and angry fights in front of your kids isn't really the most awesome thing, especially when it happens on a daily basis.

The biggest adjustment was  learning how to act when around each of my parents separately, as they would still quite often put the other one down, making me feel as if I was being played by one side versus another. It was only really bad right afterwards, though, and cleared up much more over time.

Relationships are complicated things, and I truly believe that no one can give you any sort of meaningful advice on what to do outside of yourself, as only you know the full and subtle details of the situation. From life experience, though, forcing a relationship to continue when it is clearly falling apart - no matter the reasoning behind the desire - is always a horrible idea and never works out. There will always be rough patches, but when they stop being patches and are just generally rough, it's time to call it quits.

Life finds a way, and people (including you) will move on, no matter how much they were previously attached to you or vice versa.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Walker. And just to correct you, both of my autistic children are girls. Minor detail, but it is what makes me hurt and pain for them so much more because I love them. My younger one was just finally starting to get close to me where she wanted to cuddle with me. She used to be a mommy's girl, but she opened up to me and would ask me to cuddle with her and stay with her, and now I can't do that.

One thing that has hurt me the most is that I love my girls and I love to cuddle with them and hold them and be close to them. I cherish that. It means the world to me to hold my baby's close. And with them being autistic, they need much more love than a typical child because they feel so hurt and turned down by the world and other kids at school. They need the love.

My wife had the fucking guts to dare call me a pedophile because I enjoy being close to my kids. She said that for the first time about 3-4 years ago and I just lost it on her. Like as if I would ever fucking do anything to harm my children. I am one of the most protective parents out there. If it wasn't for me, my wife's stupidity and selfishness would have caused my children to get more hurt if not killed because she is just honestly so air-headed and brainless to not think about what might happen in a situation.

And me having aspergers, I have a desire for love and a need to nurture and feel nurtured. Just even the thought of being a fucking pervert disgusts me. I could never do that to my girls. But my wife, when trying to be as hurtful as possible will say things like that just to tear me down.

No, I am not a pedophile, I am not black, and I am not gay (although at this moment I wish I could be at this point). She just wants to hurt me.

Maybe it was because she was sexually abused and physically abused when she was a child. IDK. I can't wrap my head around what is so wrong.

It was shortly after she became pregnant with our first child, she started showing her true colors with her temper and getting physical with me. She would come an attack me while she was pregnant.

One day in the car, I was driving and we were arguing over something stupid and she grabbed the steering wheel and caused us to spin out on a major through-way... with a fucking mack truck behind us that nearly clipped us and could have killed us all. Yes, I understand that when women are pregnant they don't think too clearly because of hormones, but there is a line that has no excuse for being crossed. She should have controlled herself, just like I should have controlled myself and not slapped her. But she blames me for everything as if she has no control over her actions bc of something she got pissed off about.

And hell, I have witnesses that saw her blow up and swearing and throwing things over something so stupid as that I drank some water that I, ME, boiled. She lost it. Completely out of control. My friend was so worried that he offered me to stay the night with him because he knew that it was going to turn into a multi day event that I'm an asshole for drinking fucking water. He could not believe the way she acted, and the whole time I was just trying to satisfy her and make things better and doing anything I could to calm her down. My buddy was even trying to get her to relax.

So no, it is not me being an abusive prick over one slap.

I can't wait to have a fucking heart attack.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't give up. My children NEED me in their lives. I need to fight for them and for this whole family. Even if it still falls apart then I can walk out on top knowing that I did everything that I could and never gave up. They will respect me more in the long term and know how much of a c*nt their mother was for pushing daddy away.



gamefan5 said:


> That insult made me cringe (since I am black.)
> Goddamn, I cannot believe you're enduring this everyday. But my question is... what exactly did you even do to her (before the slapping)
> to make her behave that way? WTF?


 
Before we got married, I cheated on her with her best friend. She did not need to catch me because I came out with full guilt about it. This was 2 years before we got married. If that should be her ammo for today then she should have never married me is she was not willing to let it go.

Honestly, for all my actions, I deserve everything that I get. I am less than a worthy person because I have my faults.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just remember theres always more to life than a bitch.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope you are considering what I said, Foez.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I hope you are considering what I said, Foez.


 
Refresh my memory because you have said many things to me.

Feel free to call me. You're one of the few that I feel TRULY does care.

No offense to everyone else spending their free time to talk to me and help me, but Joostin is on a personal level with me. I am greatly appreciative of everythign that you all are doing for me. It does help make me a little stronger, but I have a hard road to climb up from this despair.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Refresh my memory because you have said many things to me.
> 
> Feel free to call me. You're one of the few that I feel TRULY does care.
> 
> No offense to everyone else spending their free time to talk to me and help me, but Joostin is on a personal level with me


Read the second and third paragraphs of this post.  And yes, I do care.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 23, 2013)

Im not going to say I care about the personal details of your life and such, not that I don't care enough not to offer up my condolences, but I am going to say your wife sounds pretty damn shit to begin with.

First off, fucking Craigslist? That's where you go looking for a couch, here and there some more personal things like a date or something. But just fucking? That's sad. 

Also, you got a shitload more patience then I have man. If she was talking shit as often as you say, that slap was a long time coming. But, as far as official matters, your going to want to make sure if that has to be known, it has to be known that's ALL it was. If you don't, she might pull some shit where she says this has occurred on multiple occasions and go for full custody of the kids, or worse. I would also try to keep your incident with the ex on the hush too. 

As much as I would like to be on your side all the way. You also gotta look in the mirror. Some people act like cruel idiots for no reason, but not as often as we would like to think. Even if its not you, it could be something with her past experiences. But it could just be her being a bitch. 

Either way, good luck man. Nothing sucks more then loosing your kids, and the same goes for them loosing their father.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you Joostin. Just even hearing another voice is great at this point because lately I have primarily just seen my sister. I wish I had more guests.

I will offer this up to anyone who is up for chatting. I promise I will not bitch about my life the whole time. I just need to hear voices other than myself and my sister. Whoever is willing o spend some time on the phone, my number is 978-233-1881, in the US.

I warn you all, my service here SUCKS and it does just cut off randomly or my phone will take 5 minutes to restart from a kernel crash. I'm not hanging up on you, my phone just sucks.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

What sucks the most is that my good friends are starting to become overwhelmed with all my drama in my life. XFlak has heard a lot, and I don't blame him if he feels the need to distance himself because it is overwhelming. None of this is anyone else's problems but my own. I have burdened friends with this bullshit. It has taken a toll on them too. I now am afraid to talk with my friends as if they will get tired of it too. It's not like I can help this at this point.

In the end, the only people who will stay caring are the ones getting paid to care.

Honestly, I feel bad for XFlak having to deal with this shit. It's not his problem, and I love the guy and I don't want him to stress over my issues.

I feel as if everywhere I turn, someone is hurt or bothered by my actions.

God, just kill me now and stop making me suffer in your cruel game.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> In the end, the only people who will stay caring are the ones getting paid to care.


You shouldn't downplay therapy because it's their job.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah  ..I see that you are kind of blind in a crazy cloud of problems..    ...the thing is, you need to get out of that cloud ..stop re-suffering past events ...try not to view past problems that only have a bad effect on you and don't bring nothing good to the table.

It's time to focus  ...avoid all the emotional cloud; is not easy to do so (and as I said, you probably will need to insist on it for some days)  ..then, try the things that I said on the other post ...I'm sure it can help you (read that post as much as needed ....it's time to force yourself to this attitudes..  don't take the easy/impulsive way when thinking and trying to find solutions ...even difficult, is what you need to insist on.

Good luck in your next steps man  ...this is a important part of your life ..hope you do your best


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

I feel as if I must clarify my statement regardign XFlak because I feel that it could be taken the wrong way.

XFlak has been my greatest friend that I have ever had. He has helped me morally and financially many times throughout the years that we have known each other. He is a great person.

After my wife had me admitted, I talked to him while I was in the hospital and he told me that he was about to suggest that I get some therapy or grief counseling. XFlak has been there for me, unconditionally, more than my wife has. XFlak has offered me to go up to his house in Canada, and even pay for my way and help me however he can. He has truly been a wonderful great friend.

I understand that all these problems that i've gone through over this many years can take a toll on someone, and it has affected him also. He does go to work and worry about me, wondering if I will be dead or alive next time he tries to call. He has been there for me always. Even when he has felt that it is starting to emotionally take a toll on himself, he is still there for me.

I don't want to continue being a pester or a bother or someone who needs constant care from my best friend. I want him to be happy too. I can honestly say that I love the guy. It pains me to know that my issues affect him on his personal life.

No one should walk away feeling stressed over what I am going through. I am feel bad that I have become a burden to so many other people, people who care about me, and people who try their best.

XFlak, please don't feel as if I was trying to say anything bad about you. I love you man. Thank you for being everything that you are. You have done so much to be a GREAT friend that I could never repay you for.

My words don't always come out exactly as I intend, but I know that you understand my shortcomings.


Now I feel like horrible shit because I might have said something that could be taken the wrong way.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> You shouldn't downplay therapy because it's their job.


 
My last therapist would doze off while he was with me. He was tired of his job.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 23, 2013)

Deadly, I wish I could call you to lift your spirit a lil.
Unfortunately I can't :c
Stupid phone of mine is also shit >_>

Anyway, I always looked up to you!
Jealous of your soldering skills! and it's been an honor to help you twice with the 360 problems you had.
You're one awesome lad!
It's just such a shame that you have to put up with this rubbish.
I really hope that everything works out quickly for you and you get to see your kids 24/7!

You'd prolly think meh, whatever or crack a small smile.
I'm not really good at comforting people or making them feel good in bad situations tho.
But anyway I hope that it lifts your spirit a bit c:


----------



## Walker D (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Now I feel like horrible shit because I might have said something that could be taken the wrong way.


 
Nah ...be sure that everybody caring about you will be as comprehensive as possible about what you say on this thread, and that they know that some words or feelings can be a bit messy on the text ...just cause of the situation that you are immersed on

Don't even worry much about that kind of thing


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My last therapist would doze off while he was with me. He was tired of his job.


Then get a new one.  Your old one sounds terrible.  Probably an Apple fan.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Deadly, I wish I could call you to lift your spirit a lil.
> Unfortunately I can't :c
> Stupid phone of mine is also shit >_>
> 
> ...


 
Realize it or not, words coming from someone like you mean a lot to me. I thank you very much. I honestly did feel a little bit of a spirit uplift reading your post. Thank you.



JoostinOnline said:


> Then get a new one. Your old one sounds terrible. Probably an Apple fan.


 
I seriously just did a LOL.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Realize it or not, words coming from someone like you mean a lot to me. I thank you very much. I honestly did feel a little bit of a spirit uplift reading your post. Thank you.


 
Sweet n_n

No problem chap c:

If you need an outlet then you can PM me.
I can't even come close to the level of Xflak for you, but if I could make you feel even just a tiny bit better, then I'll do it n_n


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish I could speak with a female. The voice is comforting to me. I need that right now.

Even the few times that I have talked with XFlaks wife was much comfort to me.

Maybe it is because my mother left me and my family when I was so young.

I could cry with hurt so much right now.

All that is keeping me going is my music.

I had a friend come over a week ago, and she spent the night here. All I did was hold her all night. I had no emotional attachment to her, but is was great to hold someone again. Just to feel the warmth. To feel close. To have someone there. I never tried anything sexual with her, I just wanted to hold someone. Almost like desiring the need to hold my loved ones. Just feels.

Now I am staying on the property that my father took his life in. I have a hard time walking over to that spot, still seeing the paramedics gloves on the ground, seeing the used pads of the defibrillator still on the floor.

I need my wife. I need someone or something.

Why won't she be there for me when she knows I am in so much need? Did she really never love me?

What could I have done to fix this? Is it really all me? Should I just take the dive for the better good?

I have literally been begging for someone to help me. I am at a moment of desperation.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Now I am staying on the property that my father took his life in. I have a had time walking over to that spot, still seeing the paramedics gloves on the ground, seeing the used pads of the defibrillator still on the floor.
> 
> I need my wife. I need someone or something.
> 
> ...


 
No, because then you would be doing the same thing to your kids your father did to you. Do you want them to walk over that same spot pondering why they couldnt have been a better son and daughter to you. Make them think it was their fault "mommy and daddy" couldnt work out their differences. Dont let the cycle of misery continue. You have to learn to forgive. Not Just your wife, but your father and yourself. Once you do that, you can then focus on making it better without regretting the past. I know it sounds cliche but goddamnit its true.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I have literally been begging for someone to help me. I am at a moment of desperation.


You need to get out of there.  Go to Canada.  It's obviously a huge step down from the USA (I'm only saying that in case XFlak reads this), but your current living situation is not healthy.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I have literally been begging for someone to help me. I am at a moment of desperation.


 
 Whatever you do don't think like that. I know it may seem that your world is over but Keep pushing. I know i don't know you at all and im just some 18 yr old kid from new york but every single word, syllable and emotion in your heartfelt plea really just makes me want to ease your pain even though im helpless.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

I am not angered by what my dad did, only hurt. He was in a lot of pain, and he literally sacrificed himself for me and my siblings.

I hate myself. I am such a fucking piece of shit for all I have done wrong in my life. Yes, it is all in the past and I need to move forward, but it is hard when you know who you have become inside. I am just a puss of emotions at this point.

I know I would never accept me.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not all you.  You've been dealt a shit hand lately, but that's hardly your fault.

Yeah, maybe you could have done a thing or two differently.  We all could have.

Not to stray from the topic at hand, but in a relevant note, your father taking his life was, from how you have explained it, not at all your fault; he did it to protect his kids.  I realize how terrible it is and can not begin to comprehend the distress that must have put you through.

But moving on to your wife, excuse me for saying this, but _she is a right fucking cunt_. I don't want to fuel the fire by saying hurtful words but I stand by what I said.  There is absolutely no reason for a person to treat another person like that. I'm amazed that you put up with it period, and amazed further that you had put up with it for this long.  You've mentioned problems with your wife before, but I never knew it was to this extent.

You need to completely remove yourself from that situation as much as possible, and sooner rather than later. I can only hope that your wife realizes how fucking hard it is to raise two young ladies (not even regarding the fact that your daughters are autistic) as a single mother, and can do a complete 180 on her way of living ad treating you and manages to ask for you back or put the kids in your care, or AT LEAST manages a way for you to have visitation rights.  EVerything she's done is fucking disgusting.

I'd love to write something a little more inspiring or encouraging than that, but I've been up for a while on very little sleep, my mind is shot right now.

I've got a shit load of work, pretty much non-stop, ahead of me the next few days, but expect a call from me soon, just to chat.  I've got your number now, I just need a few free minutes where I'm not shoveling shit or selling iPads to mindless fucking idiots who don't know "a USB" from a megapixel.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am not angered by what my dad did, only hurt. He was in a lot of pain, and he literally sacrificed himself for me and my siblings.
> 
> I hate myself. I am such a fucking piece of shit for all I have done wrong in my life. Yes, it is all in the past and I need to move forward, but it is hard when you know who you have become inside. I am just a puss of emotions at this point.
> 
> I know I would never accept me.


 
 Exactly and you feel regret which proves internally you are a good person. I mean come on Foez your no fucking terrorist/murderer/cannibal. YOU FEEL PAIN AND REMORSE. It's human nature to regret our past mistakes and wish we could change them (in fact i regret at least 10 things a day from life changing decisions all the way to what i should have had for lunch) but the fact is we can't. But here's what we CAN do, MAKE A BETTER FUTURE. You know you faults, you know how bad they make you feel. Make a promise to yourself not to do them anymore. You say you would never accept yourself right, then become someone you would accept and Goddammit start right fucking now. I know its hard but if you put an effort no matter how small, your taking a step forward. As long as u dont repeat past mistakes (taking a step back) your making progress.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am not angered by what my dad did, only hurt. He was in a lot of pain, and he literally sacrificed himself for me and my siblings.
> 
> I hate myself. I am such a fucking piece of shit for all I have done wrong in my life. Yes, it is all in the past and I need to move forward, but it is hard when you know who you have become inside. I am just a puss of emotions at this point.
> 
> I know I would never accept me.


 
I don't care how emotional you are; I accept you for who you are, which right now is a miserable person. That can change, though...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

Liz,

I am sorry for all I have done wrong to you. I miss you more than anything and I can't live without you in my life. I can forgive you for your mistakes, and I try to forgive myself. I am far from a perfect person. I have a lot that I am dealing with and I need you to be there for me and help me like how I have been there for you. Even with these hiccups in our relationship, I am wanting to move past it all for the benefit of our family, and for us because I do love you. I want us to work these issues out and focus on what is most important.

Please be there for me. I am in so much pain. I am dying inside.

Please forgive me for my faults. I will do whatever I can do to change to fit with you.

I love you, eternally.

--Expect this message to be deleted in less than 30 minutes--


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey man, I dunno if you'll get to see this, or if it will mean anything to you. I think you're a fantastic guy, and I for one really admire what you have done in terms of the Wii scene. I think you and XFlak were the folks responsible for getting me started in tinkering with Wiis! I'm sorry to hear that your life is all kinds of hell right now, but right now, the dusk is darkest before the dawn and I think that when that time comes it's going to be fantastic. I wish you all the best and hope that you hang in there a little bit longer.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

Foez Do me a favor and just sleep on it for now. Don't try to resolve everything at once before all your internal walls break down from the stress. You'll feel easier and level headed in the morning.


----------



## Par39 (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I wish I could speak with a female. The voice is comforting to me. I need that right now.


I wish I could call you then, but... calling from Finland isn't really something I can afford to do. Even though I'm really shy and hate being on the phone, even with my friends, I wish I could comfort you a little bit.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

I seriously think I'm starting to hallucinate. I swear I keep seeing things moving out of the corner of my eye, like a person walking into view, and I turn my head and there is nothing. Sometimes it is a car driving down the street, but I keep thinking that I see something move when nothing moved at all. I've noticed it on a regular basis since I have been staying at my dad's house.

Maybe I'm going crazy because of all the stress. Maybe I'm just not used to being here at my dad's and it could just be a bird flying by. Maybe my years of drug use is finally catching up to me. I don't believe in ghosts or anything spiritual, but that is another option.

Everything is just so surreal to me. I don't feel like myself anymore. I almost feel as if I am already dead and time is just trying to catch up with me.

This isn't me. This is not who I am.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I seriously think I'm starting to hallucinate. I swear I keep seeing things moving out of the corner of my eye, like a person walking into view, and I turn my head and there is nothing. Sometimes it is a car driving down the street, but I keep thinking that I see something move when nothing moved at all. I've noticed it on a regular basis since I have been staying at my dad's house.
> 
> Maybe I'm going crazy because of all the stress. Maybe I'm just not used to being here at my dad's and it could just be a bird flying by. Maybe my years of drug use is finally catching up to me. I don't believe in ghosts or anything spiritual, but that is another option.
> 
> ...


Dude, see a therapist.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I seriously think I'm starting to hallucinate. I swear I keep seeing things moving out of the corner of my eye, like a person walking into view, and I turn my head and there is nothing. Sometimes it is a car driving down the street, but I keep thinking that I see something move when nothing moved at all. I've noticed it on a regular basis since I have been staying at my dad's house.
> 
> Maybe I'm going crazy because of all the stress. Maybe I'm just not used to being here at my dad's and it could just be a bird flying by. Maybe my years of drug use is finally catching up to me. I don't believe in ghosts or anything spiritual, but that is another option.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, right when i was thinking if you were okay you just posted.

Back on topic:

That's your own paranoia getting to you dude just chill. Unless you've been doing coke, heroin, and other Redneck drugs your probably just too stressed. You keep expecting something to happen so every little nuance makes you jump and go crazy. Just sit down, watch tv, turn on the lights, whatever.

EDIT: Don't be alone today. You'll go crazy that way. Go see a therapist(a good one) or hang out with some friends. And NO.. Drugs arent your friends in this situation


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

I just asked my sister and she said that she has been having the same experiences and it gave her the chills just thinking about it, so maybe there is really more to it.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I just asked my sister and she said that she has been having the same experiences and it gave her the chills just thinking about it, so maybe there is really more to it.


 
Well obviously the 2 children of a man who commited suicide inside that very house feels the house is ominous...


----------



## EpicLuigi1134 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dude forget about her. You should consider just getting a hobby or play some video games to cool off. Thats what I do when im rage. Gun games work the most since you kill people.
Pretend its her .


----------



## Par39 (Jul 23, 2013)

EpicLuigi1134 said:


> Dude forget about her. You should consider just getting a hobby or play some video games to cool off. Thats what I do when im rage. Gun games work the most since you kill people.
> Pretend its her .


I'm not trying to be a meanie, but I don't think that's going to help him in this situation. They've been together far too long for him to "forget about her". They have two daughters after all... I don't think you can ever forget the mother (or the father) of your children. And I think he's a bit far gone for video games or a hobby to help anyways. What he needs is people to support him, though I guess something to do to distract him while he is alone wouldn't hurt.


----------



## EpicLuigi1134 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah I guess you can't forget someone that easily.. but distracting him wouldn't hurt like you said.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 23, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> EDIT: Don't be alone today. You'll go crazy that way. Go see a therapist(a good one) or hang out with some friends. And NO.. Drugs arent your friends in this situation


It sucks. I can barely get anyone to come over and visit me because everyone has better things to do than hang out with their depressed and broken friend, because obviously I'm not that much fun at the moment.

Well, honestly, I still will crack jokes and I try not to focus on my problems when I have company around because I hate dragging people down.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> It sucks. I can barely get anyone to come over and visit me because everyone has better things to do than hang out with their depressed and broken friend, because obviously I'm not that much fun at the moment.
> 
> Well, honestly, I still will crack jokes and I try not to focus on my problems when I have company around because I hate dragging people down.


 
Just hang in there dude, Things get better. Look at Xuphor's thread, She was all but dead until a benefactor is now willing to pay for the surgery. All she needs is a donor. If you keep believeing everything will get better eventually it will. And your not dragging me down at all. Hell i've had my gbatemp tab open all day watching the alert tab for you (and other things ). If you can't get anyone to come to you, then do something you haven't done in a long time that is enjoyable. Go see a movie, go bowling, Go somewhere where there are alot of people having fun. Happiness is contagious you know.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 23, 2013)

Try working out. It help relieve depression and you'll feel good. You also meet lost of great people there.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Try working out. It help relieve depression and you'll feel good. You also meet lost of great people there.


 
Lol theres a fine line between body builders and tumors on your neck lol


----------



## Par39 (Jul 23, 2013)

If it means something, I too am keeping a close eye on this thread, ready to offer any help I can, no matter how little it might be.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 23, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol theres a fine line between body builders and tumors on your neck lol


You mean the traps? They're beauties aren't they? You get those babies when you're a pro bodybuilder. You'll go heavy on the creatine, use muscle building roids, and fat burning roids. He doesn't have to go that far to bodybuild though. Just some simple weight lifting will help make him feel better. The picture was just to give him an idea of what's possible.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 23, 2013)

Well physical activity in general is always supposed to be good for the heart (in both ways) It's at least really good at relieving stress. Getting physically tired strangely makes your mental tiredness go away. It's invigorating.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been considering working out so I can feel better about myself, get more energy, and to be more attractive to the opposite sex. I just can't find the will to do it. I have only eaten 4 times in the past 2 weeks. I have lost over 10 pounds.

This life of suffering needs to end somewhere.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I have been considering working out so I can feel better about myself, get more energy, and to be more attractive to the opposite sex. I just can't find the will to do it. I have only eaten 4 times in the past 2 weeks. I have lost over 10 pounds.
> 
> This life of suffering needs to end somewhere.


Get all that opposite sex appeal out of your head for now. Stop worrying about what others think of you until you can fix what YOU think of you. If your gonna work out, then do it cuz u wanna get stronger, smarter, leaner and build stronger finger muscles to improve your bitch slaps. Dont do it to change something that is irrelevant right now to you.

As for food:


Heres a list of foods that not only help depression but don't require much energy to make and will keep you from losing more weight then nessecary.

http://healthyliving.msn.com/diseases/depression/5-foods-to-eat-when-youre-depressed-18


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> ... to improve your bitch slaps...


God, is that you?


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I have been considering working out so I can feel better about myself, get more energy, and to be more attractive to the opposite sex. I just can't find the will to do it. I have only eaten 4 times in the past 2 weeks. I have lost over 10 pounds.
> 
> This life of suffering needs to end somewhere.


Who gives a shit what others think.. All that matters is that you start feeling better. Remember, the hardest part is getting to the gym. Once you get there you just have to workout.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Bike rides, to me, are quite relaxing, even more so if you have a body of water to do it by, and also serves as a decent cardio workout depending how hard you go.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 24, 2013)

Or you can go all Forest Gump and just start running. That'll help you work up an appetite, too.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Foez,

It saddens me to see you in your current state. I remember how much you used to help out in this community and it is greatly appreciated. I remember one specific instance where you were the only person who could actually answer my question regarding something to do with Wii. I don't really have a lot I can tell you because I haven't lived that long so the amount of wisdom I have acquired isn't really that great. I only have one thing to tell you and that is that you're being too hard on yourself. Most of this is not your fault. Your wife is unstable and she needs a therapist 1000x more than you do. I think you should consider XFlaks offer of going to Canada because it would allow you to calm down and maybe gain some clarity that could be very helpful to you. I wish you the best of luck and hope everything works out for you with regards to your children. As for your wife I hope she wisens up and stops doing batshit crazy things. I hope this post comforts you even a little bit.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 24, 2013)

I kill puppies with hammers to relax.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Who gives a shit what others think..


I do give a shit. I never did before, but I do now because I know that I am being judged for my every action. Plus, I think the only way I could feel ready to move on from my wife would be from sealing the deal by having intercourse with another woman. To most typical people that may seem like stupid shit, but to me, someone who suffers from aspergers, it would make the world of difference to me because it would be a huge step for me to stray away from the love I feel and it would help me get to the point that I am ready to move on. I'm sure most people would not understand.

Either way, I want to get laid. She has been fucking other men, I deserve my own separation so I can emotionally let her go.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Hey Foez,
> 
> It saddens me to see you in your current state. I remember how much you used to help out in this community and it is greatly appreciated. I remember one specific instance where you were the only person who could actually answer my question regarding something to do with Wii. I don't really have a lot I can tell you because I haven't lived that long so the amount of wisdom I have acquired isn't really that great. I only have one thing to tell you and that is that you're being too hard on yourself. Most of this is not your fault. Your wife is unstable and she needs a therapist 1000x more than you do. I think you should consider XFlaks offer of going to Canada because it would allow you to calm down and maybe gain some clarity that could be very helpful to you. I wish you the best of luck and hope everything works out for you with regards to your children. As for your wife I hope she wisens up and stops doing batshit crazy things. I hope this post comforts you even a little bit.


 
It does, and I thank you.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I do give a shit. I never did before, but I do now because I know that I am being judged for my every action. Plus, I think the only way I could feel ready to move on from my wife would be from sealing the deal by having intercourse with another woman. To most typical people that may seem like stupid shit, but to me, someone who suffers from aspergers, it would make the world of difference to me because it would be a huge step for me to stray away from the love I feel and it would help me get to the point that I am ready to move on. I'm sure most people would not understand.
> 
> Either way, I want to get laid. She has been fucking other men, I deserve my own separation so I can emotionally let her go.


I can't argue with your logic so just make sure whoever the lucky girl is she is attractive.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I do give a shit. I never did before, but I do now because I know that I am being judged for my every action. Plus, I think the only way I could feel ready to move on from my wife would be from sealing the deal by having intercourse with another woman. To most typical people that may seem like stupid shit, but to me, someone who suffers from aspergers, it would make the world of difference to me because it would be a huge step for me to stray away from the love I feel and it would help me get to the point that I am ready to move on. I'm sure most people would not understand.
> 
> Either way, I want to get laid. She has been fucking other men, I deserve my own separation so I can emotionally let her go.


It doesn't sound that stupid to me, but people will judge regardless of situation. It shouldn't matter what other think, only what you think.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

Is there anyone who is up for just talking on the phone? I've been alone for so long that the madness of silence is eating me.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Fuck it all. No one gives a shit anyways.


 
Uhm... What is your problem, sir? I'll help you fix it!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Uhm... What is your problem, sir? I'll help you fix it!


 
Strangle me until I stop breathing and then defecate on my lifeless body.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Strangle me until I stop breathing and then defecate on my lifeless body.


 
Uh... why are you suicidal?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Uh... why are you suicidal?


 
I plead the 5th, but I hate my life and I hate myself so anything is a "go" at this point.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I plead the 5th, but I hate my life and I hate myself so anything is a "go" at this point.


 
You don't hate yourself. You love yourself. Use the Law of Attraction, and all good things will come to you, not bad. And you have to believe it works, otherwise it will not work. http://www.wikihow.com/Use-the-Law-of-Attraction


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> You don't hate yourself. You love yourself. Use the Law of Attraction, and all good things will come to you, not bad. And you have to believe it works, otherwise it will not work. http://www.wikihow.com/Use-the-Law-of-Attraction


 
Such bullshit. My whole life has been hell. My life is the burden of proof.

Thank you for trying.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Such bullshit. My whole life has been hell. My life is the burden of proof.
> 
> Thank you for trying.


 
There we go. You just failed. Did you not read anything as to what I sent you? I'm seriously trying to help you. If your life has always been bullshit, haven't you wanted to change it?


----------



## Forstride (Jul 24, 2013)

The way I see it, it's better to be alive and have a chance to change things than to just kill yourself, even if you personally think death is the better choice (Which it isn't, of course).

Things will get better, even if it takes time.  You just have to move past and try to stay as optimistic as you can.  Listen to some music, watch a movie, do something to take your mind off of what's been going on, even if it's only for a few hours.  Dwelling on things that happened already and can't be changed is never good, and will just bring you down even more.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> There we go. You just failed. Did you not read anything as to what I sent you? I'm seriously trying to help you. If your life has always been bullshit, haven't you wanted to change it?


 
Sorry. I am not in the most stable of mindsets. I have been considering checking myself into a hospital. I honestly think if I go too much longer then I will go to the extreme. Hell, It's what my wife wants from me.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Sorry. I am not in the most stable of mindsets. I have been considering checking myself into a hospital. I honestly think if I go too much longer then I will go to the extreme. Hell, It's what my wife wants from me.


 
Go to a hospital. Seriously, death is never an answer. I had to learn that the hard way.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Go to a hospital. Seriously, death is never an answer. I had to learn that the hard way.


 
I will try to find the strength to do that tomorrow.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Strangle me until I stop breathing and then defecate on my lifeless body.


 
Yuck.

And, I just read the symptoms of the disease you have. Double yuck. You should seriously go visit XFlak; seriously, in your emotional state, just visit him. I don't know what I have to do to motivate you, so I'll just suggest this in a forceful kind of way.


----------



## Kippykip (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I do give a shit. I never did before, but I do now because I know that I am being judged for my every action. Plus, I think the only way I could feel ready to move on from my wife would be from sealing the deal by having intercourse with another woman. To most typical people that may seem like stupid shit, but to me, someone who suffers from aspergers, it would make the world of difference to me because it would be a huge step for me to stray away from the love I feel and it would help me get to the point that I am ready to move on. I'm sure most people would not understand.
> 
> Either way, I want to get laid. She has been fucking other men, I deserve my own separation so I can emotionally let her go.


 
I have aspergers 
Anyway you and your wife should see those discussion people (I don't know what they are called)
but there like counselors for adults unless thats what they are called...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Kippykip said:


> I have aspergers
> Anyway you and your wife should see those discussion people (I don't know what they are called)
> but there like counselors for adults unless thats what they are called...


 

Marriage counselor (for marriage counseling).

Problem is she filed a restraining order on him. He has literally no way to get in touch with her without violating that.


----------



## Kippykip (Jul 24, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Marriage counselor (for marriage counseling).
> 
> 
> Problem is she filed a restraining order on him. He has literally no way to get in touch with her without violating that.



Oh.......


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 24, 2013)

Kippykip said:


> Oh.......


 
Well but if he did violate it, then he'd have to go to court and explain why. This is a hypothesis of what could happen: his wife could show them how horrible of a person he is *cough*hack*wheeze* and he'd have to disprove that. Boy, could he ever. I wonder what the court would do when they found out she took a restraining order because she was mad at his invasion in her cheating. All he has to do is prove how she's a bitch and he'll get home free.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

Look likes I might be getting a dog soon. There is a kind of distant family friend that my dad used to do dog shows with and she breeds dogs. So that will be a nice thing to have around so I don't get so lonely here. I'm hoping that she would be willing just to give me a puppy since I don't have shit for money.


----------



## Par39 (Jul 24, 2013)

Aww, a puppy would surely help. Nothing improves your mood better than playing with a cute little ball of fur.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 24, 2013)

I just hope you're not getting it to take this advice:





pyromaniac123 said:


> I kill puppies with hammers to relax.


It could get to be an expensive habit.

In all seriousness, though, dogs seem to usually be in a contagious good mood. This is a definite positive.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 24, 2013)

The great thing is that if I get a job then my sister will be able to watch the dog while I am working. My kids would absolutely love it too... that is if I get to see them anytime soon, which is looking less likely with every passing day.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> The great thing is that if I get a job then my sister will be able to watch the dog while I am working. My kids would absolutely love it too... that is if I get to see them anytime soon, which is looking less likely with every passing day.


 
That is great. You sound much more relaxed than you did a few days ago, too.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 24, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Look likes I might be getting a dog soon.


I hope you don't mean the bitch that caused these problems in the first place.

But yeah, a dog will definitely help you. You wont be lonely and you'll be more cheerful.


----------



## EpicLuigi1134 (Jul 25, 2013)

Atleast your better than slender man


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I just got a letter in the mail from the court. This is what it said;



> Dear DeadlyFoez,
> 
> Please be advised that we have received in this office a Individual Parenting Petition in the above named matter. If you wish, you or your attorney may come to 9th Circuit - Family Division - Manchester at 35 Amherst St. Manchester NH 03101-1801 within 10 days and accept service.
> 
> If you do not accept service within the 10 days, the Petitioner may elect to have you served by alternate means.


So I am sure she will want me to take both of my children at the same time so she can have nights to sleep around and continue to destroy our marriage. Fuck, I don't even have a place for my child to sleep here. And hell, knowing her, she will request supervised visits.

FML. I really hate this shit.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 25, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> So I am sure she will want me to take both of my children at the same time so she can have nights to sleep around and continue to destroy our marriage. Fuck, I don't even have a place for my child to sleep here. And hell, knowing her, she will request supervised visits.
> 
> FML. I really hate this shit.


 
An Individual Parenting Petition? What is that? Is that where one parent works to get full custody of the children by presenting information that will make the judge rule in their favor?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> An Individual Parenting Petition? What is that? Is that where one parent works to get full custody of the children by presenting information that will make the judge rule in their favor?


 
I think it basically means working out custody. And I'm sure she has had it with dealing with 2 autistic children all by herself at this point and just wants to have a free night to get drunk, stoned, and laid.

She blames everything on me, but fails to see her own faults... like cheating on me or not stepping in when she sees that I'm getting overwhelmed with my child's explosive behavior.

I asked her many times for us to go to marriage counseling and she always refused saying that I'm the one that needs help.

Whats funny is that I've been here at my dad's house for 2 1/2 weeks and I have not yelled at anyone or had a point where I was shaking from stress. She has been begging me to get on meds for a long time and to get into therapy, so now I'm doing that. Anything to appease her and get our family back together and back on track, or at least anything to show that I am motivated, and when I do everything she asks if there are still problems then she will have to turn and take a look at herself.

Since the court never gave me a date to go there, I'm wondering if I should just ignore it. Hell, she said in court that she doesn't trust the children alone with me, even though she constantly would just take off and leave me alone with them. But if she is saying she doesn't trust me with them, IDK why she would think that giving me visitation doesn't completely contradict her testimony.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 25, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I think it basically means working out custody. And I'm sure she has had it with dealing with 2 autistic children all by herself at this point and just wants to have a free night to get drunk, stoned, and laid.
> 
> She blames everything on me, but fails to see her own faults... like cheating on me or not stepping in when she sees that I'm getting overwhelmed with my child's explosive behavior.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry; I had some errands to run. Sounds like a worse version of Kate Gosselin. It sounds like she's taking advantage of you since you are such a nice person. I would go to the session and ask her if she's doing these things just because she knows you're willing to do anything to get your marriage back.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 25, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I think it basically means working out custody. And I'm sure she has had it with dealing with 2 autistic children all by herself at this point and just wants to have a free night to get drunk, stoned, and laid.
> 
> She blames everything on me, but fails to see her own faults... like cheating on me or not stepping in when she sees that I'm getting overwhelmed with my child's explosive behavior.
> 
> ...


 
 Talk to a lawyer and respond to the petition. She can get full custody if you don't respond in the 10 days (or so the internet tells me). Google parenting petition for your state. Usually its for a couple who isnt married but has children so they can decide who gets custody. If they were getting divorced it would be so much easier.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't afford a lawyer, never mind affording food. Great, let her have full custody. She will have a harder time fucking other men and feel the more desire that she needs me, especially that she can't even feed our children right now.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 25, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I can't afford a lawyer, never mind affording food. Great, let her have full custody. She will have a harder time fucking other men and feel the more desire that she needs me, especially that she can't even feed our children right now.


 
regardless still respond so it will be over quicker, besides she would be able to use your lack of responsibilty as a way of making you pay more child support or some shit. Then you would be paying for the guys shes fucking


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 25, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I can't afford a lawyer, never mind affording food. Great, let her have full custody. She will have a harder time fucking other men and feel the more desire that she needs me, especially that she can't even feed our children right now.


 
If you can't get a lawyer, then become one yourself. You know what to say; why hire a lawyer to say it for you? But, that means you need to show up in the next 10 days so she doesn't get full custody. That'll give you time to prepare the papers you need and practice the speech you want to say. Heck, you could even bring the divorce papers to the court. (which is a mean thing to say; it just slipped out...)I know you still love her and want to fix your relationship, but I don't think she's willing to do the same. I'm sorry your marriage has turned into such a train wreck; all I can say is if she leaves you and takes the kids, just know you've got friends on here.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah SO go get your kids back. Sounds like you were missing them a lot more then your wife. If you know that she's gonna be messing around anyhow at least you can get part of your family back for now. One thing at a time, man.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn dude I feel for you cheating wife is terrible. You got to man up and move on. Focus on what you need to do to get you're kids back. You are a macguyver motherfucker you can figure this shit out. Only good things can come from here as long as you head in the right direction


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 27, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My bitch wife has been cheating on me with guys that she is finding on craigslist. She even had me involuntarily admitted to a hospital because she claims that I was saying that I was going to hurt myself when I was drunk, but after I got out of the hospital I discovered that she was doing all this shit while I was in there and had been having an affair for a few months. So I did what any sane person would do and I slapped the bitch.
> 
> Now she has a restraining order against me and I haven't seen my kids in 2 weeks.
> 
> And, of course, all of this comes shortly after my father's suicide. How fucking lovely.


 
God dammit that's harsh :/

Sorry for hearing that dude.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 27, 2013)

Fuck. $1500 for a puppy and there wont be any available until the end of October. I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 27, 2013)

might have to go get a mutt pup that was born in the pound or something. The ones that have an actual breed to them can get pretty pricy, now that you mention it, yeah.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 27, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Fuck. $1500 for a puppy and there wont be any available until the end of October. I don't have that kind of money.


 
You can't just find one off the street? At least before the pound finds them first... There're tons everywhere. It's not worth your time to get an animal that's being taken care of, albeit in a cage: it's still getting care, whereas a street dog doesn't get anything.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm very particular about getting a Labrador, because we used to breed them and they are the best kind of dog to have around children. Too bad this breeder isn't giving me a special deal granted that she knew my dad very well.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 27, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I'm very particular about getting a Labrador, because we used to breed them and they are the best kind of dog to have around children. Too bad this breeder isn't giving me a special deal granted that she knew my dad very well.


 
That's sad. But it's nice to see your blog is up again. I have never been so ashamed of what kind of people your wife's family is. I would never act like them even though I am a christian. I've seen some nasty people in my time to claim to be this, but they're not. They're just like the people who believed in burning people at the stake because they wouldn't accept their beliefs. But that's the way they are: they isolate themselves from the world so they can live their holier-than-thou lives. It is my job to care about people, especially ones like you, because I am different than the rest of the world.

Edit: sorry about the double post, moderators; you can remove it if you like...


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 27, 2013)

Come to think of it, you might get a better deal on a dog from someone who doesn't know you have any breeder background. They might just be afraid you're going to get back in the business and create some competition. (People can get paranoid and suck like that sometimes.)


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 27, 2013)

I didn't think anyone would bother viewing my blog especially with me telling people not to. LOL.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 27, 2013)

Honestly I do not know what to say, however here's this, you can however, ATTEMPT to calm her down one last time, just one more time and talk things over calmly, who knows what might happen because people are random fucks, one minute they're raging, the other they're ok.
Like you said, if you don't wanna break up with your family you're raising, then you'll need to keep the relationship going no matter what, I'm not married but marriage IS a pain in the ass road and it isn't easy as well, however if you love her and she loves you nothing is fucking impossible, I also come from a fucked up family so I know what I'm talking about, don't split with your kids and wife if you STILL LOVE THEM.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 27, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I didn't think anyone would bother viewing my blog especially with me telling people not to. LOL.


 
LOL I love sucky blogs; I'm good at writing them too.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 27, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I didn't think anyone would bother viewing my blog especially with me telling people not to. LOL.



Well, we read it anyway lol. I've been through some crazy,random,fucked up shit in my life as well and Im going to go ahead and say that there is light at the end of that tunnel. I hope you realize that you're wife doesn't deserve you man. After reading some of your posts it seems that you've been putting up with your wife's bs and you don't deserve it. If I was in your situation I would ask myself if I really needed that type of creature as a companion and If I could ever live happy with it her. I've always thought that things can only become greater when they're at the bottom. You can't blame yourself for things that other people make you do. Do anything you can to get your mind off of things and think of your future and the future of your kids, not your wife's future. I recommend working out, it helped me when I was going through shit and I've become psyically and mentally stronger so it's a win win. Life shouldn't seem worthless due to some crazy mindless whore girl, there's many things to look forward to in life and she's not one of them     Chin up man    You should try looking yourself in the mirror and tell yourself that you're a great person because you really are and she's just not seeing it and she likely never will. She doesn't deserve you and you don't deserve her. Just really try to think of everything that's happened so far and what you want to accomplish in the future. Do you really need a negative person like her in your life? I know you want to work things out and make her see what's right and what's wrong but she doesn't seem like see's budging. Most people don't change and I say you should leave her but then again who am I to say all this to you? It's all up to you. Think positive and stay true to yourself, don't change because of a person like that who's constantly bringing you down. Life's a bitch at the beginning but once we get the hang of it everything changes for the better. I hope I'm making sense and not getting off track. Think of what's best for you and you're kids and look forward to new things in life. I hope that you'll meet someone soon who can trully give you a happy and stable relationship.


----------



## Kippykip (Jul 27, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I didn't think anyone would bother viewing my blog especially with me telling people not to. LOL.


 
My parents got a golden retriever for $500, and before that we got 2 Maltese terriers at the pound for 80$ each

And that's AUS dollar's which are slightly more than US dollars

Just keep looking!
Try getting a baby/puppy labradore


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 31, 2013)

It's been over 3 weeks since I've seen my family. I just got the paperwork from the court for our court date to figure out visitation and custody. That court date isn't until another 3 weeks from this day. My wife is asking for child support too even though I have no job now, no money at all, and she already receives all of my social security.

This shit is just getting worse.


----------



## ii-c-going (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, you cant give more than you've got... 

Can imagine though you would want to give more just for the sake of your kid!


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know much about these kinda things, but wouldn't the social security already count as your child support anyhow? It's 100% of your current income.

If you can manage to get custody of the kids, it would be YOU who would need that money to take care of them while they're in your care.

You'd think some argument could be made. Just because she requests something doesn't mean she'll get it.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel like my life is the true story of Pink Floyd's The Wall.

My dad dies. My wife cheats on me and leaves me. I'm all alone. I'm depressed. I want to snap. I need drugs. Everyone expects something from me. The world is taking a shit on me. I'm going insane. Life feels like a dream. I'm closing myself off from the world. I'm starting to not feel emotions. I need to separate myself from this cruel world. I am building my wall.


So anyways. My wife got my social security today and is already spending it when she wrote on the affidavit that she only gets $1,300 a month, but with my SSI she is getting over $2,200 a month, and is still asking for child support. Women are fucking evil and I will never trust another one ever again.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't you have receipts or something that she's getting what she's getting?
If I understand what an affidavit is, that fact that she's lying in one could totally put doubt on all her other reports (lies) about you and what you've supposedly done.


----------



## jomaper (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't want to sound too... harsh? But... don't you feel a little attention-whore-like with all that "I NEED HELP PLS HELP MY LIFE IS SHIT I CANT DO ANYTHING DONT VISIT MY BLOG EVEN THO I PUT IT IN A GIANT FONT IN MY SIGN". I mean, I'm not saying you're not going through a pretty fucked up moment and all. I'm not saying you don't deserve some attention or love, but I just feel like this is not the best way to do so.
If you so desperately want love and a dog, just get any street dog. I know what you mean about Labrador's n stuff, but still.
Okay, this sounds harsh anyway, w.e
I know how it feels like to be alone and without knowing how to overcome that kind of hell on earth, but keep your freaking head up and don't be all "FUCK WOMEN THEY ALL SUCK". Try to get your shit together and get a woman that's worth the time and effort.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 2, 2013)

jomaper said:


> I don't want to sound too... harsh? But... don't you feel a little attention-whore-like with all that "I NEED HELP PLS HELP MY LIFE IS SHIT I CANT DO ANYTHING DONT VISIT MY BLOG EVEN THO I PUT IT IN A GIANT FONT IN MY SIGN". I mean, I'm not saying you're not going through a pretty fucked up moment and all. I'm not saying you don't deserve some attention or love, but I just feel like this is not the best way to do so.
> If you so desperately want love and a dog, just get any street dog. I know what you mean about Labrador's n stuff, but still.
> Okay, this sounds harsh anyway, w.e
> I know how it feels like to be alone and without knowing how to overcome that kind of hell on earth, but keep your freaking head up and don't be all "FUCK WOMEN THEY ALL SUCK". Try to get your shit together and get a woman that's worth the time and effort.


 

Foez has been dealt shit hand after shit hand lately. Whether his methods of coping and trying to seek help are right or wrong is irrelevant; in my opinion, I just say cut him a little slack. I'm sure the last thing he needs is to be criticized even more.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not trying to be an attention whore. I am more or less using this thread and my blog as a way of me to keep track of everything that is going on so I can go back later and know times and dates of stuff, and plus also for the hopes that is something goes completely shitty then people will know and understand why and that I didn't just keep it all to myself.

After my dad died, we were all searching for the answers and trying to figure out what was going through his head. At least here everyone knows what I am thinking and feeling.

As far as me having a big fucking sign about my blog, that is so it can be found, so people know to look there for answers.

I also have the hopes that my wife will come across all of this and see the heartache that I am dealing with and how I am trying everything I can while she keeps killing me inside, since I have no way of talking to her and telling her myself.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe not the style of music that's your favorite but was listening to the lyrics of Soft Cell's "Tainted Love" today and, unfortunately DeadlyFoez was the first to come to my head, poor guy.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone know of a way for me to get free legal advice or council? I have literally $19 left to my name and I can't afford a lawyer since my wife is getting and spending all of my social security money. I'm almost wondering if it is worth it for me to seek donations or something because I need to have my children in my life because they are not safe with someone who is constantly drunk, smoking pot with her slampig friend, and then getting my children in the vehicle with that slampig friend driving while fucking high. Even worse that she is having random men from craigslist come over to our apartment so she can get laid. She's going to end up getting herself and my children hurt by some fucked up guy that she met online.

I don't know what the fuck I can do.

Fuck, and I'm about to be completely homeless because the Department of Justice is foreclosing on my fathers house and there is an auctioneer coming here VERY soon to sell everything that is inside the house. I am so completely fucked.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Does anyone know of a way for me to get free legal advice or council? I have literally $19 left to my name and I can't afford a lawyer since my wife is getting and spending all of my social security money. I'm almost wondering if it is worth it for me to seek donations or something because I need to have my children in my life because they are not safe with someone who is constantly drunk, smoking pot with her slampig friend, and then getting my children in the vehicle with that slampig friend driving while fucking high. Even worse that she is having random men from craigslist come over to our apartment so she can get laid. She's going to end up getting herself and my children hurt by some fucked up guy that she met online.
> 
> I don't know what the fuck I can do.
> 
> Fuck, and I'm about to be completely homeless because the Department of Justice is foreclosing on my fathers house and there is an auctioneer coming here VERY soon to sell everything that is inside the house. I am so completely fucked.


 
I think you should go over to your local police station and consult legal advice for free, letting them know what the whole situation is about. You're totally innocent and you'd get help 100%. They might consult you to a welfare-ish company.

For an edit to my post, I just want to say again how I feel so sorry about what is going on with you. It's just fucking annoying and a stress and giving a black hole to your life, when there should be happiness flowing. 
Life is like a bumpy line, the waves are the crappy bringings in it, and the straight; is just fine.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 5, 2013)

The police will tell me that it is a civil matter that needs to be handled in court. The welfare office here is so strict that they actually give bonuses to their employees for finding reasons to not help people. It is actually a really corrupt system that has been scrutinized many times. They've only helped me once out of the 8 times that i have been there. And I can't go to the Health and Human Resources office for help since my wife already gets help from them and we are not legally separated. Plus, if I were to try to file with them and they see that there is one less member now in that household then it will be less help that they get and would make it so my children would go hungry.

She doesn't realize that by acting this way to fuck me over, she is also fucking herself over and fucking my kids over. It's just that not everything has fully played out yet, but when it does then she'll be fucking crying for me to help her.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> The police will tell me that it is a civil matter that needs to be handled in court. The welfare office here is so strict that they actually give bonuses to their employees for finding reasons to not help people. It is actually a really corrupt system that has been scrutinized many times. They've only helped me once out of the 8 times that i have been there. And I can't go to the Health and Human Resources office for help since my wife already gets help from them and we are not legally separated. Plus, if I were to try to file with them and they see that there is one less member now in that household then it will be less help that they get and would make it so my children would go hungry.
> 
> She doesn't realize that by acting this way to fuck me over, she is also fucking herself over and fucking my kids over. It's just that not everything has fully played out yet, but when it does then she'll be fucking crying for me to help her.


 
Dang. I'm just so shocked, don't know what to say. What state are you in?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

ikh said:


> The only man who can fix this is ...


 
I personally don't find it appropriate to joke in this horrid situation DF is facing.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 5, 2013)

New Hampshire.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> New Hampshire.


 
I am sending you a PM on a few lists of people that can help you


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow... I read ur blog... I don't even know what to say man. You must love your kids alot. Try to fix the marriage best you can. Divorce is not the answer because it looks like if you 2 separate, she'll more than likely get full custody and since you got no money.... Yeah. How far do you have to be away from her?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 5, 2013)

100 yards. She'd rather me be dead.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 5, 2013)

The fucking auctioneers are trying to get in the door to take my dad's stuff away. The police will be here soon to enforce it.

This is all way too much to handle. I'm about to have a fucking stroke or something.

EDIT: My sister and I basically told the police to fuck off. We technically own this house, but my dad's wife gets to own the belongings inside the house and she just want to sell them all. The police tried to get us to allow them inside and we would not let it happen. In the end, after over an hour, they all left.

Victory for us, but not for long.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, Foez. I had no idea you were in such a tough position. I hope things improve for you in the near future. Hang in there, man. Hang in there.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

Dang, that's gonna be hard. I hope things go well and things be safe. Like maxlwin said, don't divorce her, you won't have any rights on her or the kids.


----------



## Devin (Aug 6, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> The fucking auctioneers are trying to get in the door to take my dad's stuff away. The police will be here soon to enforce it.
> 
> This is all way too much to handle. I'm about to have a fucking stroke or something.
> 
> ...


 

Hope you're hiding the good sentimental stuff elsewhere, and leaving her the stuff you can live without. They'll be back with a warrant, but she can't take what's not there.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 6, 2013)

Good luck man.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 6, 2013)

So my wife filed a motion with the court yesterday. This is what she wrote;


> I am requesting that we modify the restraining order allowing DeadlyFoez visitation rights to see his children. I can arrange for a third party to transition the kids from my custody to DeadlyFoez. Our two autistic children need to be able to see him. They are confused and think that their daddy is gone forever.


That's great, bitch. Maybe you should have thought about someone more than yourself when you did all that you have done. How am I supposed to do anything with my children when I don't have a stable home, I have ZERO money left, and everything is already being taken away from me.

The dumb bitch should have requested for us to be allowed to talk on the phone or by email. Really, how the fuck am I supposed to arrange any visitation with her when I can't even discuss anything with her? How am I supposed to know what meds my children are currently on? How the fucking shit am I supposed to know anything at all when I'm not allowed to contact her? What the fuck is she thinking? And hell, at the last hearing she told the judge that she is afraid to leave me alone with the kids because I might hurt them. What a change of tune. And who's this "third party" that she is referring to? Hopefully not her drug using slampig friend. I don't want my children in the vehicle with someone who is constantly high. Maybe it's her new boyfriend that she is referring to.

It is HER fault that my children think I'm gone forever. And all she REALLY wants is just some freedom so she can slut around some more. She's not really giving a shit about how my children feel because if she did then she would have done something about this a long time ago.

It's great that I have a possible chance to see my kids again, but it doesn't change the fact that I am broke and almost completely homeless.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, glad you'll be able to see your kids again soon. With any luck, the fact that she didn't specify those details in her court motion would mean that the court can step in and help decide some of that. Is there any way you can contact the court system explaining those details?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> So my wife filed a motion with the court yesterday. This is what she wrote;
> 
> That's great, bitch. Maybe you should have thought about someone more than yourself when you did all that you have done. How am I supposed to do anything with my children when I don't have a stable home, I have ZERO money left, and everything is already being taken away from me.
> 
> ...


 
I apologize for saying this; but your wife is the worst person I've ever heard of.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I apologize for saying this; but your wife is the worst person I've ever heard of.


You know that time of day when there's nothing on normal air TV except talk shows, try flipping through the channels and looking at some of those people, how messed up they are. Maybe knowing her in person would give a different impression but sounds to me like she's right on par with some of them, pure Jerry Springer material.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if the court will just make a decision on it or if they will hold a hearing about it. If they hold a hearing then I am able to explain my concerns that may help put the weight on the judge towards my favor a little more. But I highly doubt there will be a hearing. I guess we'll find out.

Usually if there is going to be a hearing then the judge will determine the need for a hearing on the day she filed the motion and this letter I had received today would have the hearing date on it, or that is at least what I have gathered thus far with everything I've seen.

I can't wait to see my kids again. The only problem is, with my current situation, I can't take them both at once. Hell, I can't even take them overnight because I can't feed them and I have no place for them to sleep. Doing this game with them just may be that much more damaging to them. How are they going to feel about coming to Grampa's house and it be empty, seeing they're daddy with nothing although all my stuff is still back in my apartment, and them have to leave from me again? I'd rather this situation with my wife would go away so I can more easily handle the situation with my dad's estate. Together we can fix our family situation, but my dad's estate is something that can't be avoided and should be the only thing that I should have to deal with right now.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I apologize for saying this; but your wife is the worst person I've ever heard of.


 


Maxternal said:


> You know that time of day when there's nothing on normal air TV except talk shows, try flipping through the channels and looking at some of those people, how messed up they are. Maybe knowing her in person would give a different impression but sounds to me like she's right on par with some of them, pure Jerry Springer material.


 
Whoa! Maybe I should say something about the great things about her that I fell in love with so it is not like I'm only making her out to be the devil and only pointing out her faults. Obviously I loved her for a reason, and those reason's should not go unnoticed. Everyone does things wrong because no one is perfect, but everyone also does some good things too... well, almost everyone. I know I am FAR from perfect and I should probably also explain my issues and faults at some point because I am not afraid to be criticized for what I do wrong. I will admit to my faults. But I will probably do that in a blog post instead.

I'll make a list of why I love my wife

I was the first man she ever kissed at age 21 (besides her dad)
I was the first man to have anything sexual with her
She had strong christian values that I wanted in a woman
She had a beautiful singing voice that she could have gotten far on American Idol
She had a big forgiving heart even after being let down so much in her life
She cared about me when the world was shitting on me back then and I was still emotional hurt from things in my past
I could trust her with anything
She accepted me with my problems and could see the real me
She would do whatever it took to make me happy
She trusted me with everything and forgave me when I let her down
She's supported me and helped me through many tough situations
She stuck with me when we became homeless 5 years ago
We had 2 gorgeous children together
She loved me, and she is my wife
Too bad it's all been downhill since she first became pregnant.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Whoa! Maybe I should say something about the great things about her that I fell in love with so it is not like I'm only making her out to be the devil and only pointing out her faults. Obviously I loved her for a reason, and those reason's should not go unnoticed. Everyone does things wrong because no one is perfect, but everyone also does some good things too... well, almost everyone. I know I am FAR from perfect and I should probably also explain my issues and faults at some point because I am not afraid to be criticized for what I do wrong. I will admit to my faults. But I will probably do that in a blog post instead.
> 
> I'll make a list of why I love my wife
> 
> ...


Yes, I am aware, but it's nice that you still have feelings for her, but again I apologize, but all of this that is happening makes me like have hatred. But I don't own a right/privilege to be saying that, and again I am so sorry for saying that. 
IT'S really nice that you still have feelings for her, and but what she did to you really was a pain.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yes, I am aware, but it's nice that you still have feelings for her, but again I apologize, but all of this that is happening makes me like have hatred. But I don't own a right/privilege to be saying that, and again I am so sorry for saying that.
> IT'S really nice that you still have feelings for her, and but what she did to you really was a pain.


 
I don't blame anyone. I'm sure there are many reasons on the other side for people to hate me. I've only told my story of my hurt. Maybe hearing her thoughts may make many people change their feelings. I dont know. I certainly live with a lot of guilt. It easily could have solely been my own actions that caused her to go this way and hate me this much. I'm sure her being a drug addict and alcoholic didn't do a damn thing to help at all, but that should not negate my faults and wrong-doings.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 6, 2013)

What bugs me with the motion that she filed is the line,


> They are confused and think that their daddy is gone forever.


Isn't that what she wanted? She told me on many occasions to kill myself. She told me so many times how her and the girls are better off without me. Do I sense that she is realizing that she was wrong, or is it really she just wants more freedom to slut around some more? Maybe she was overwhelmed with everything that she just had to burst out with words just to hurt me and make me feel bad. I don't blame her for many of her feelings and emotions, but at the same time there are too many that are unacceptable. With me also, I could have handled many thing a lot better.

I just want my family back. I miss each and everyone of them.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 6, 2013)

that line, I'm guessing one of two things, she realized/felt a little bad about what she had done only after she had done it (unfortunate human nature), or it was just a convenient excuse to not have to obviously go back on what she said to get the restraining order.


----------



## bowser (Aug 7, 2013)

When angry, women say a lot of hurtful and horrible shit that they don't mean. I've experienced it with both my mom and my wife. I learned it's just better to stay calm and ride it out and talk to them after they've calmed down. No matter how angry you get, no matter how hard it is, you HAVE to keep control. You can do it because, hell, YOU'RE the man of the house.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this Dude. IMO I think she is just a selfish bitch and she has no regard for you or your children. Get any dirt you can on her as proof of her lack of responsibility and poor judgement. There should be a few places in your town that will advocate for father's rights, try to get any info you can about it.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 7, 2013)

I've had it. I'm waiting for the right time to go. I can't tolerate this anymore.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 7, 2013)

whats wrong?


----------



## TheBlueSky (Aug 7, 2013)

DeadlyFoez,

Just made an account to send out my words to you.

There are enough people out there who care about how you feel. I am not sure how good my words are for you, but if the nice days are gone, bad days sure won't stay forever. Been there bro, gotta hang in and stay above the mess.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 7, 2013)

1 month as of today since I have seen my children or my wife. I would never wish this mess on anyone. Way too much all at once.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 7, 2013)

XFlak has been in contact with my wife. This is what was said over a couple emails;



> I will respect your wishes and stop contacting you (after this email). But for the record, DeadlyFoez never asked me to contact you. And I consider myself both your friend as well as DeadlyFoez's, so I don't see why you and I can't speak with each other. I'm certain that I'm not breaching the restraining order since it's not applied against me and I'm not relaying any messages between you and DeadlyFoez. To be honest I'm a little hurt you won't talk to me, I've always been there for you and your fam and even sent your family cash to help out during tough times.
> 
> This will be my last email to you. If you want to initiate a conversation with me I will be more than happy to speak with you. You can email me, or call me (XXX-XXX-XXXX or XXX-XXX-XXXX).
> 
> ...


I wish I was dead.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 7, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I wish I was dead.


 
You should post this on 4chan. I've heard they have a very close-knit community that is very supportive.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 7, 2013)

Mrs. DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> I have been advised not to talk with you in any way.


By who? It's not her conscience. He admits it's his last email and gives her a perfect excuse to "not to talk with [him] in any way" and yet that's when she finally decides to respond? This girl's rather hard to understand.





			
				Mrs. DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> This is a breech of the restraining order that's in place for the next year. There is nothing I can do.


Wrong on both points. I am a little curious why she would move from silence to making stuff up but not put that much effort into it.

Anyway, the idea that she's "accidentally" getting the money makes me think that when you get visitation rights for your kids and especially if they decide to try to squeeze child support out of you, it would be a good time to head down to the social security office and fill out a change of address form or change of bank account information, whatever is needed in this case. It's far better, IMHO, for you to be providing just for your kids needs yourself and still having something to live off of instead of her taking it all and spending part of it on her lover and nothing getting to you at all.

She might also be a little more likely to snap out of it if she's choked for cash.


EDIT: okay, hellsmalice made a good point.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> By who? It's not her conscience. He admits it's his last email and gives her a perfect excuse to "not to talk with [him] in any way" and yet that's when she finally decides to respond? This girl's rather hard to understand.Wrong on both points. I am a little curious why she would move from silence to making stuff up but not put that much effort into it.


 
Just an FYI for people who don't understand email format (or dates apparently), that convo is in reverse.
AKA, it's newest to oldest. So Flak emailed her, she responded with that, he responded with the top reply.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 8, 2013)

It doesn't matter anymore. I'm waiving my white flag. I give up because I can not possibly win. I've lost this fight with my wife and the world. I surrender.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 8, 2013)

The house is being emptied as I write this. Everything that my dad worked for in his life is going to be auctioned off. I have no place to sleep anymore. I've got nothing.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 8, 2013)

So what are you going to do? Are you trying to find a place to live? I'm sympathetic to your plight, but you can't just sit there and be miserable.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

Find a place to stay with a friend.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2013)

Man, that is really horrible, put me to tears...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 8, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So what are you going to do? Are you trying to find a place to live? I'm sympathetic to your plight, but you can't just sit there and be miserable.


 
I don't know what I'm going to do. Fuck, I'm about to not have internet anymore. XFlak really wants me to go up and visit him, but I don't think they'll allow me in Canada because I have a DWI on my record and Canada considers it a felony.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

Just go dude, you have no other choice.


----------



## SoraK05 (Aug 8, 2013)

Forgive her, and yourself. Accept what has transpired. Learn. Appreciate.
All have something to offer. Don't worry.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 8, 2013)

SoraK05 said:


> Forgive her, and yourself. Accept what has transpired. Learn. Appreciate.
> All have something to offer. Don't worry.


 
I don't think your hippy bullshit is going to help.


----------



## plasma (Aug 8, 2013)

Foez,
I just read this whole thread, and i have to say, your wife is being such a horrible person. I dont think its her original personality however. The fact that she has probs realized you have nothing and not done anything about it is harsh. Its good you get to see your kids soon though, I know how much attention Autistic children need, since my 5 year old brother is Autistic. Cant you contact the court or something, about her taking your income? thats not right, since you have fuck all, no money and no income if i read this correctly. Anyway I just posted to say, I hope things get better soon, you deserve much better than the hell youve been through atm.

Don't think you are alone, because you are not. All these people posting to try to help you/cheer you up, it makes me feel there are some good people here, and the internet isnt full of horrible people.

Hope it gets better for you soon! Everything happens for a reason, but since it has been bad for so long, something good will happen!

~Shadow


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 8, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do. Fuck, I'm about to not have internet anymore. XFlak really wants me to go up and visit him, but I don't think they'll allow me in Canada because I have a DWI on my record and Canada considers it a felony.


A country doesn't prevent you from entering because you have something on your record, unless you're specifically ordered not to leave the country.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 8, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do. Fuck, I'm about to not have internet anymore. XFlak really wants me to go up and visit him, but I don't think they'll allow me in Canada because I have a DWI on my record and Canada considers it a felony.


 
Sorry for the delay, my internet went out. Ugh. Well your DWI is chicken shit compared to what you're going through right now. You really should go up there. If they send you to court or some shit like that, then just tell them what's happened to you over the last few months. I'm sure they'd make an arrangement with you. And if they wouldn't; well, they're no better than your wife.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 8, 2013)

They're gone now. They took almost everything they could, even down to the curtains. Fuck, they even accidentally grabbed my pillow and body pillow. The only things that they left behind was messes everywhere of things that can't be sold. They even took a framed picture of my dad's prize winning dog that he loved. They took the refrigerator, the stove, washer and dryer.

I've got nothing left to sleep on besides a few sheets and a pile of my dad's clothes.

This world could not get any crueler to me.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 9, 2013)

What the fuck? And you're not even going to try to get some of it back? At least your bed and refrigerator and the picture of your dad's prize winning dog? If I were up there with you, we'd be going to the place where they took all your stuff and talking to them right now. You have a right to have his stuff since you're his immediate family. Unless you signed a waiver saying that these people could take your stuff, then you are entitled to do with it as you see fit. Or you could do something like this: (and I'm being serious) you could let me do all your moping so you can be free to do something else, like try to get your stuff back.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, none of it is actually mine, besides my pillows. My dad's wife has all the rights to that stuff and she chose to auction it off. It is out of my hands. We already had said that there were many thigns that we did not want to leave the house and they took it all anyways with strict instructions and a list of things to take that my dad's wife wrote up.

The good news is, I at least found some dog beds up in the attic so I can sleep on that tonight.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 9, 2013)

None of my business but how's your house and job situation going. Did you say they was also taking the house.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I think it'd be cool if you asked her if you could have some of the stuff and she said yes. I know people can be cruel, but she can't be that bad by refusing to let you have a human's bed to sleep on... ugh, I've said enough...

But at least you have something to sleep on.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 9, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> None of my business but how's your house and job situation going. Did you say they was also taking the house.


 
I'm going through a temp agency to try to get a part time job. I don't have the time, patience, or mental capacity to do some real job searching at this point. I'm having a hard enough time trying to pull myself together to do this court shit with my wife.

The IRS will soon be taking the house and then both my sister and I will be homeless


calmwaters said:


> Sorry to hear that. I think it'd be cool if you asked her if you could have some of the stuff and she said yes. I know people can be cruel, but she can't be that bad by refusing to let you have a human's bed to sleep on... ugh, I've said enough...


I've already tried it. My dad's wife hates my sister and I and she is mostly taking everything out of spite... or I assume. The bitch wont talk to me or anything at all. She just wants her life back and to forget about everything that was in the last 10 years with my dad.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds like a sticky situation, I hope everything works out for you. I'm sure it will just take alittle time, but from the sounds of it you don't have much of.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 9, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I've already tried it. My dad's wife hates my sister and I and she is mostly taking everything out of spite... or I assume. The bitch won't talk to me or anything at all. She just wants her life back and to forget about everything that was in the last 10 years with my dad.


 
Sounds like the evil stepmother in Cinderella. Pure evil. And her efforts to hurt you have been majorly successful. And so have your wife's. You should just take the kids away from her, restraining order be damned. She's taking you to court anyway, which'll give you the chance to prove why she doesn't deserve to have them. Which, considering all the things you've written on here and in your blog about this, should be a piece of cake. She needs a taste of what she's done to you. I hate how your life has become this miserable and I hope you can get your kids back at least.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> A country doesn't prevent you from entering because you have something on your record, unless you're specifically ordered not to leave the country.


 
Actually you're completely wrong there. DUI/DWI's are considered serious offenses in Canada.
Its totally up to the discretion of a border guard if they will let you pass or not.
As I recall its similar for other countries...just depends on the crime/charge.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 9, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Actually you're completely wrong there. DUI/DWI's are considered serious offenses in Canada.
> Its totally up to the discretion of a border guard if they will let you pass or not.
> As I recall its similar for other countries...just depends on the crime/charge.


But the crime wasn't committed in Canada.  I've traveled to maybe 10 countries, and never once has my record been checked.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 9, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> But the crime wasn't committed in Canada. I've traveled to maybe 10 countries, and never once has my record been checked.


 
Yeah, but you also aren't DeadlyFoez. Mine will be checked and they'll likely question me fearing that I'm some terrorist.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 9, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Yeah, but you also aren't DeadlyFoez. Mine will be checked and they'll likely question me fearing that I'm some terrorist.


They certainly will if you identify yourself as "DeadlyFoez" 

Besides, they're Canadians.  What are they going to do, mispronounce "about" until you go insane?  Maybe they'll make you purchase milk in bags!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for making me laugh. Yeah, and I am EXTREMELY picky about my milk. It blows my mind to think that a whole country doesn't see whats wrong about that. LOL.

Either way, still better there than here.


----------



## wiismodrome (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds like you've encountered a "perfect storm" lately.  Hope things improve soon!

FYI: http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1082.html#entry_requirements


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> But the crime wasn't committed in Canada. I've traveled to maybe 10 countries, and never once has my record been checked.


 
Doesn't matter where it's committed. If it's on your record, it can be checked.
It isn't always checked of course, but you may be asked if you have any sort of criminal record, and if you say no and they see you're lying, they'll send you packing AND give you a hefty ban from entering Canada too.
It's a chance, always a chance. Really depends on who you end up talking to honestly.

Also I swear i'm going to go to as many stores as it takes to actually find a bag of milk, because never in my life have I actually seen one, yet I keep hearing about the damn things being so Canadian.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 9, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Doesn't matter where it's committed. If it's on your record, it can be checked.
> It isn't always checked of course, but you may be asked if you have any sort of criminal record, and if you say no and they see you're lying, they'll send you packing AND give you a hefty ban from entering Canada too.
> It's a chance, always a chance. Really depends on who you end up talking to honestly.


I guess I look too innocent.



Hells Malice said:


> Also I swear i'm going to go to as many stores as it takes to actually find a bag of milk, because never in my life have I actually seen one, yet I keep hearing about the damn things being so Canadian.


XFlak told me it's a regional thing.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 10, 2013)

I've got an idea. I'm not sure how well it would play out, so maybe someone with a little more info might be able to correct me.

From my understanding, everyone needs to register prior to showing up for an actual auction. What if I could get thousands of people online to register and just not show so I can have the chance to buy all of my dads stuff back for cheap?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 10, 2013)

I've got an idea. I'm not sure how well it would play out, so maybe someone with a little more info might be able to correct me.

From my understanding, everyone needs to register prior to showing up for an actual auction. What if I could get thousands of people online to register and just not show so I can have the chance to buy all of my dads stuff back for cheap?


----------



## Kippykip (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow, if I had a job or paypal I would literally donate 2000$+ to you...


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 11, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Also I swear i'm going to go to as many stores as it takes to actually find a bag of milk, because never in my life have I actually seen one, yet I keep hearing about the damn things being so Canadian.


Not sure what Province you're from, but in Ontario it's very common. I mean we have jugs and cartons, but bags are the most popular choice. I don't really get what's wrong with them.

DeadlyFoez If you can find a place where we can sign up online, I'll definitely do it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Not sure what Province you're from, but in Ontario it's very common. I mean we have jugs and cartons, but bags are the most popular choice. I don't really get what's wrong with them.


 

West coast.
I should've known the eastern provinces are probably the ones with bags of milk.

because the farther east you go in Canada the more bonkers the people are.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 11, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> West coast.
> I should've known the eastern provinces are probably the ones with bags of milk.
> 
> because the farther east you go in Canada the more bonkers the people are.


You leave sanity behind the moment you cross that border.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 11, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> West coast.
> I should've known the eastern provinces are probably the ones with bags of milk.
> 
> because the farther east you go in Canada the more bonkers the people are.








But really, I hear them Canadians from PEI and Newfoundland harvest souls of the dead from icebergs and consume them for power. Could be my hearing is off by a bit though. Just a bit.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol am i witnessing a Candian civil war?


----------



## pasc (Aug 11, 2013)

Comparing this to the "other thread" makes this one look worthwhile.

"Leaves tab open".


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 11, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol am i witnessing a Candian civil war?


 
Since you brought that up, then yeah. The cultured French and proper English groups meet the wild Indians from the west. Kind of like America, but we settled our differences ages ago.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 11, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Since you brought that up, then yeah. The cultured French and proper English groups meet the wild Indians from the west. Kind of like America, but we settled our differences ages ago.


Yea because Milk Bags and Canadian Bacon ( also known as Facon, Faux Bacon, What-the-fuck-is-this-bacon and most importantly cleverly disguised HAM) is so cultured right?


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 11, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Yea because Milk Bags and Canadian Bacon ( also known as Facon, Faux Bacon, What-the-fuck-is-this-bacon and most importantly cleverly disguised HAM) is so cultured right?


 
Yep, sure is.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 12, 2013)

YAY!!! I'm getting a fridge and a washing machine today. Thats a start. My sister gave me a full sized mattress. I don't have a bed frame or box spring yet, but it's better than sleeping on fucking dog beds.

I still need a stove and a microwave to at least be able to take care of myself. It would be nice to get some kind of furniture in here and a TV so I could feel at home. I'm also going to have to get beds for my children for once I get visitation, although that I bet that they wouldn't want to leave my side.

I still have all of my stuff back at my apartment. I actually just took those keys off my key ring since I don't live there anymore and it doesn't look like I'll ever get to go back.

It is kinda of pathetic that I am getting excited over getting some of my basic needs back. They should have never been taken from me in the first place.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 12, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> It is kinda of pathetic that I am getting excited over getting some of my basic needs back. They should have never been taken from me in the first place.


Some things you can't appreciate and kinda take for granted until you've gone without for a while.

A taste of defeat makes victory much more sweet.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 12, 2013)

Yay, I'm so happy for you!  And I'm glad your children will be able to visit you. And I'm glad you're having a good day; it makes my day that's already being wonderful even better


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 12, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Fuck it all. No one gives a shit anyways.


I have no idea what the topic was about but see that you're still posting a lot and I want to know what's going on.
Can anyone get me up to date on the matter?
Sorry to hear you're having problems (by the sound of it it's family related) whatever it is and I hope you figure it out. You're genuinely a good guy.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 12, 2013)

In short;
My dad took his life.
My wife was having an affair and kicked me out.
I lost my job.
I haven't seen my kids in 5 weeks.
I've been staying at my dads house.
Auctioneers came last thursday and took everything out of the house leaving me with nothing.
I'm finally getting some stuff back in to the house and making it feel a little better.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok. So my sister and I did some research. This is the guy that took all of my dads stuff, Greg Walsh, and this is the site where the auction listing will go up, auctionzip.com.

I don't know whether it will be an online auction or one held at an auction house. Either way, I'm sure I can get enough support from everyone online to help get at least some of my dad's stuff back. See, the situation is, all of his stuff has to be sold in an attempt to pay off all his debt, but lets say that will all of his stuff sold and they only get $25 for it all, after that no one will be able to try to collect the debt from my dad anymore. So if I get the chance to get some of his important stuff and things we remember him by back for just a few dollars each or at the cheapest possible, then I want to do it.

If it's an online auction then I wouldn't be upset if their servers got so flooded with traffic that nothing got sold. If it's at an auction house then I'd be happy if I could get tons of people to register for the auction and not show up so my sister and I get to bid on things by ourselves.

It's sad that we have to buy my dad's stuff back. All the things that we begged for them to not take. Like his desk that he had for 30 years and was the where all of his work always got finished up at. I remember it from when I was a young child, and it was there far before he had met his most recent wife. His desk should not have been taken.

They also took the generator for the house, that came with the house when my sister and I bought the house. We told them that they can not take it, but when we weren't looking they decided to take it anyways, even though WE owned it.

Of course, there are many more things from my childhood that were taken that I want back, and plenty of things that they had no right taking.

So, if any of you can come up with some great ideas of how we can pull this off to try to recover some of the stuff, then I'm open for options. I don't give a shit if I need to go and get the support of every online community that I can think of so I can make this happen.

Thanks everyone. You all have been great through these tough times.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 13, 2013)

Just show me where to sign up.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh yeah. I forgot to mention. It isn't listed on the site yet so we'll have to keep an eye out for when it goes up. It will likely be known as the "Plantier Estate" or something like that. As soon as someone notices it listed up there then we can make our move.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok. I just filed a motion with the court. This is what I wrote.





> MOTION FOR: Demand to hand over SSI funds
> 
> The defendant, DeadlyFoez states the following facts and requests the following relief:
> My wife, Mrs. DeadlyFoez, is still receiving and spending my social security income. She has not made any effort to get my SSI funds to me. I currently have no money left and I am stuck having to borrow money from family and friends to be able to eat and have transportation.
> ...


Hopefully that works. Although she only has $19 left in her account, it will at least put her under enough pressure and fear of the court to finally make a change.


----------



## Randamin (Aug 15, 2013)

I normally have lots of money left over from loans but that has all but dissipated now and won't be replenished until late September.


----------



## bowser (Aug 15, 2013)

Randamin said:


> I normally have lots of money left over from loans but that has all but dissipated now and won't be replenished until late September.


And your point is...?


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

Glad to see things are (more or less) working out a bit better for you man. If you find a way, I would be happy to register for the auction for you.


----------



## XFlak (Aug 16, 2013)

Foez, where u been? You ain't answering your phone. I signed onto gbatemp for the first time in weeks just to see if you're alive. And I must say I'm happy to see you posted something yesterday. Hang in there bro, u know how to reach me, anytime.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry XFlak. I passed out early last night. It's been hard trying to sleep lately having almost nonstop nightmares.

Ok. First the bad news. My wife has spent all of my money. Her bank account is currently negative $185 and it's only the middle of the month and she won't get anymore money until next month. Besides rent, she has spent the equivalent to $100 a day. Holy fuck!! She just keeps spending it on booze, pot, and ciggs. Crazy!

The good news. First, there is a check at my apartment waiting for me, so I at least have some money, but I first need to get the check. Second, one of our good friends, we'll refer to her as Jane to protect her identity. Well, Jane has been in contact with my wife and has done what she can to help me see my children. Even though I'm not Jane's favorite person in the world, she is being really nice and going out of her way to help out how she can. My wife might allow my sister to pick up one of my kids to stay the night with me and then my other child for the next night.

Everyone, please give Jane a round of applause for her efforts in helping out before I go crazy. It's very honorable of her to do this for my children and I.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 16, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Sorry XFlak. I passed out early last night. It's been hard trying to sleep lately having almost nonstop nightmares.
> 
> Ok. First the bad news. My wife has spent all of my money. Her bank account is currently negative $185 and it's only the middle of the month and she won't get anymore money until next month. Besides rent, she has spent the equivalent to $100 a day. Holy fuck!! She just keeps spending it on booze, pot, and ciggs. Crazy!
> 
> ...


 

Thank all that is sacred in this world that we can have Janes; someone who will put aside his/her differences to go the extra mile to help a person in need. I'm really glad that she's able to do that for you, dude.

Also very glad that you have a check waiting for you.  Any money is better than no money.

Also... does your wife have absolutely zero concept of finances, or what money even is except green paper and sparkly coins that people like or a shiny card with a black stripe on the back? I'm by no means the most financially responsible individual out there, I suck at hanging on to my money because I spend it on cheap Chinese shit at every chance I get, but even I keep a rough idea of how much money is in my accounts at all times, and when I think I'm low, I'll check.  When I see I have $100 left till payday at the end of the week, I'll cut corners a little bit and maybe put just enough gas to get me to work for two days instead of two weeks. I've gone into the negative _once_ (disregarding owing a balance on credit cards), that was right after Hurricane Sandy, because AAA renewed my membership and I wasn't expecting it.  TD overlooked that one for me.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 16, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Also... does your wife have absolutely zero concept of finances, or what money even is except green paper and sparkly coins that people like or a shiny card with a black stripe on the back?


None at all. Her bank account has been going into the negative by $300 to $600 every month. I was working on getting us out of that hole with my kick ass job, but she fucked that up for me. She doesn't have very much intelligence at all. She is one that will do stupid things now and suffer the consequences later.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 16, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> None at all. Her bank account has been going into the negative by $300 to $600 every month. I was working on getting us out of that hole with my kick ass job, but she fucked that up for me. She doesn't have very much intelligence at all. She is one that will do stupid things now and suffer the consequences later.


 
Just focus on your kids, if you try to salvage the piece of shit she calls a life then you will get dragged down too. Things are starting to look up for you now and you don't need anymore negative shit on your plate. As for the kids coming over, buy 3 $20 blow up beds at target/walmart/anywhere.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 16, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Just focus on your kids, if you try to salvage the piece of shit she calls a life then you will get dragged down too. Things are starting to look up for you now and you don't need anymore negative shit on your plate. As for the kids coming over, buy 3 $20 blow up beds at target/walmart/anywhere.


Thanks for your thoughts. I wish I could forget her, but I must stick to my values.

Luckily, if my nephews aren't here then my daughters can sleep in my nephews bed's. But I am pretty sure that my daughters will want to be right by my side at all times. They both love it when I cuddle with them and they love it when I hold them as they sleep. Being autistic, they really need that extra bit of love and compassion.

I can't wait to see them again. Hopefully my wife doesn't back down from this. She was already acting weird thinking that we were trying to set her up or something stupid like that. She is so stupid that she does not realize that she can't get in trouble for anything at all. A restraining order in NH only goes one way. I can't call her but she can call me. It's stupid.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 16, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My bitch wife has been cheating on me with guys that she is finding on craigslist. She even had me involuntarily admitted to a hospital because she claims that I was saying that I was going to hurt myself when I was drunk, but after I got out of the hospital I discovered that she was doing all this shit while I was in there and had been having an affair for a few months. So I did what any sane person would do and I slapped the bitch.
> 
> Now she has a restraining order against me and I haven't seen my kids in 2 weeks.
> 
> And, of course, all of this comes shortly after my father's suicide. How fucking lovely.



OUCH! Hopefully things will get better *huggles* You sound like you could use a hug from anyone. I can't say much,. I'm battling my own suicidal demons if you will but hey, we forum members gotta stick together. Just remember that we're here if you need us so stay strong for now and find a happy distraction.


----------



## Sop (Aug 16, 2013)

blogs / eof

crie moar


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 16, 2013)

YAY!!!
My sister is going to be picking up my younger daughter Brianna in about an hour. I'm So fucking happy I could cry. YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!!!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 16, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> YAY!!!
> My sister is going to be picking up my younger daughter Brianna in about an hour. I'm So fucking happy I could cry. YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!!!


 
Damn man i feel like jumping around with you lol. Spend every second with her lol. Teach her how to hack some wii's, play tea parties hell drink a beer, its time to celebrate.


----------



## nando (Aug 16, 2013)

she sounds unstable and unable to keep up her finances, unless you messed real big time, why don't you have custody of the kids and let her deal with her self?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 16, 2013)

That lightened up my mood, have fun with your bundle of joy!


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 16, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> YAY!!!
> My sister is going to be picking up my younger daughter Brianna in about an hour. I'm So fucking happy I could cry. YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!!!


I mean this in the nicest way possible but I do NOT want to see you online until she leaves. 

Treasure every moment.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 16, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I mean this in the nicest way possible but I do NOT want to see you online until she leaves.
> 
> Treasure every moment.


 
That does sound like a good idea; I like not worrying about whether he's alive or not. Instead, he'll spend that time with his kids.  Also, I wonder how I've been missing the news on here; I've missed it since last week, apparently... but it'll be okay now


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 17, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I mean this in the nicest way possible but I do NOT want to see you online until she leaves.
> 
> Treasure every moment.


 


calmwaters said:


> That does sound like a good idea; I like not worrying about whether he's alive or not. Instead, he'll spend that time with his kids.  Also, I wonder how I've been missing the news on here; I've missed it since last week, apparently... but it'll be okay now


 
I have had to go online every few hours to check the free things on craigslist bc I need a stove and microwave.

I'm sorry some of you worry about me. Yes, this is very volatile. I am certainly not at peace yet.

My daughter spilled to me about mommy's new boyfriend that has been sleeping over and they have gone to his house and his fucking dog had bit both of my children. I'm not happy about that. I would NEVER allow a dog to bite my children. Fuck, if a dog bites one of them then I know well enough to keep my kids away from the dog instead of allowing the chance for the dog to bite the other one. This is where her common sense is stupid compared to her need to get dick.

I know if I went full bore, I could get the kids taken away from her and she would have no custody, especially being that I can get the court to mandate a drug test on her. But I am not an asshole. I know my children need her too. But she needs to get help and I don't think she understands that yet.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 17, 2013)

On another note. I had a GREAT day with my daughter. We had a bon-fire, played ping pong, played in the yard, went to the dump and hardware store and grocery store. She does not want to leave my side even for a minute. Brianna missed me so much.

I wish I had a good working camera because I would post a pic. I'm not one that likes it when people post pics of their children online, but for everyone to see the happiness with me and my child, I'm sure everyone would appreciate it. Hell, I've never publicly posted a picture of me online, but I would for this. I love my babies.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 17, 2013)

Glad you had lots of fun with your daughter, that's always nice to hear.
I hate when children are mistreated...i've had pretty strong feelings about that with my niece who always has to put up with my drunk idiot sister doing whatever she wants because she still hasn't grown up.
It's really sad.

It would be nice if you could regularly see them. Or got custody, not keeping them from their mom entirely, but sounds like she shouldn't be able to go unmonitored when taking care of them.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 17, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> On another note. I had a GREAT day with my daughter. We had a bon-fire, played ping pong, played in the yard, went to the dump and hardware store and grocery store. She does not want to leave my side even for a minute. Brianna missed me so much.
> 
> I wish I had a good working camera because I would post a pic. I'm not one that likes it when people post pics of their children online, but for everyone to see the happiness with me and my child, I'm sure everyone would appreciate it. Hell, I've never publicly posted a picture of me online, but I would for this. I love my babies.


 
It's really nice to read about the awesome times you are having with your child. She's very lucky to have a honest father who cares about his children, you're like an inspiration. I hope that everything turns out positive, and things go better in your life. 

I find you an inspiration because I've became an uncle as of June 15th, 2013. My niece, who loves her uncle, is loved by her uncle also. When she grows up, I hope that I get to spend so much time with her and she finding me a fun uncle. Like you're a fun father, with your child.

Take care of yourself, and your daughter, hope that you get the opportunity to do the same with your other child.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 17, 2013)

Good for you, Foez. Seems like you're our own Phoenix Wright. (Not as in law, but in terms of his turnabouts.)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 17, 2013)

Dude, I am so glad you got to have a good day with your daughter.  That must have been a huge relief and a big breath of fresh air for you.

Any idea how soon you get to see your other little princess?  How long is this daughter staying with you before she has to go back to your wife?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 17, 2013)

I get my other one later today, I think. She is the tough one though.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 17, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I get my other one later today, I think. She is the tough one though.


 
Cant you distract your wife for another day with a Dildo attached to a string so u get both kids for 1 day? Im sure she wouldnt notice the difference.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 17, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Cant you distract your wife for another day with a Dildo attached to a string so u get both kids for 1 day? Im sure she wouldnt notice the difference.


 
She needs more of a prosthetic arm.

I don't think I could tolerate both children at once given that it's been over a month that I've been child free. My anxiety rises too quickly because of my older child. That is what contributed to the break down of my marriage.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 18, 2013)

I know this is way off topic, but I came across this and it made me laugh.  To remember better times:


Spoiler


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 21, 2013)

GREAT NEWS!!!

I'm pretty sure my wife is dropping the restraining order today!!! I can finally start working on my family again and fixing everything. I guess we have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 21, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure my wife is dropping the restraining order today!!! I can finally start working on my family again and fixing everything. I guess we have to wait and see what happens.


 
Good Job. Told you it gets better.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 21, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure my wife is dropping the restraining order today!!! I can finally start working on my family again and fixing everything. I guess we have to wait and see what happens.


 
AWESOME! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU MAN!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 21, 2013)

Sounds like she finally realizes that the fucked up big time and is gonna put on her big girl pants and try to own up to it to some degree.

I really hope she does drop it though, that would be phenomenal, dude.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 21, 2013)

Shit. I don't know what she has done. I've got both of the kids, but no place for them to sleep because they both can't fit on this mattress with me. I don't have their medicine. I know she has already left the courthouse because they are now closed. She is rather fucking me over again.

She called me this morning asking me if we had court today and I told her yes. She said she was thinking of dropping the restraining order. When I left the court, I took the kids with me so she could do what she needed to do without the kids being in the way. But she hasn't contacted me or anyone else to let anyone know of the status of things. Just one headache after another.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 21, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Shit. I don't know what she has done. I've got both of the kids, but no place for them to sleep because they both can't fit on this mattress with me. I don't have their medicine. I know she has already left the courthouse because they are now closed. She is rather fucking me over again.
> 
> She called me this morning asking me if we had court today and I told her yes. She said she was thinking of dropping the restraining order. When I left the court, I took the kids with me so she could do what she needed to do without the kids being in the way. But she hasn't contacted me or anyone else to let anyone know of the status of things. Just one headache after another.


 
Start doing push ups, i feel another Righteous bitch slap coming...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 21, 2013)

She almost got me arrested today. She showed up in court, sat right in front of me and then gave me her phone and charger and then started talking to me. The bailiff thought she was trying to set me up, and I'm like "no, she is just stupid".


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 21, 2013)

This video reminded me of you.

From 0:00 - 1:06 is what your wife was doing to you

From 1:07 - 1:12 is how you eventually responded

Everything after is how she got everyone against you...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Shit. I don't know what she has done. *I've got both of the kids, but no place for them to sleep because they both can't fit on this mattress with me.* I don't have their medicine. I know she has already left the courthouse because they are now closed. She is rather fucking me over again.
> 
> She called me this morning asking me if we had court today and I told her yes. She said she was thinking of dropping the restraining order. When I left the court, I took the kids with me so she could do what she needed to do without the kids being in the way. But she hasn't contacted me or anyone else to let anyone know of the status of things. Just one headache after another.


Let the kids sleep on the mattress and you on the floor? I mean, they _are_ your kids.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> Let the kids sleep on the mattress and you on the floor? I mean, they _are_ your kids.


 
Yeah, thats exactly what I'm going to have to do, or I'll just stay up all night, or back to the fucking dog beds.

This is very irresponsible of her.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 21, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Shit. I don't know what she has done. I've got both of the kids, but no place for them to sleep because they both can't fit on this mattress with me.


would you happen to have another mattress somewhere that you could push right up next to that one?

If worse comes to worse, there's always the dog beds again, piling them up next to the bed and spreading a blanket between them and the mattress to make it seem bigger.

Not sure if that works for you, man, but just brainstorming here.

EDIT : 'd


----------



## loco365 (Aug 21, 2013)

If I could help you save money, I'd let you use my employee discount at Target (A whole whopping 10%), however, it wouldn't work because I'd have to be there to use it. It's good to hear that you're starting to come around and your... wife... thing... isn't being as ignorant anymore. Hopefully it only gets better for you.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 21, 2013)

Foez, check your local free section of Craigslist. People usually give away great things. Dont take a bed though, they could be infested with bed bugs.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, I've been scouring craigslist and that is how I got the fridge and stove.

Oh yeah. I forgot to update everyone. I got a stove on Sunday while I had my older daughter with me. Too bad I kind of can't live here any longer because the father of my sisters children don't want her children here if I am here because he knows about the restraining order so he thinks I am somehow a danger to her children, so my sister needs me to move back home so she can see her kids again. A new headache every day.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 22, 2013)

Just fucking kill me now.

She didn't file anything to get the restraining order dropped. But I just found out that she did file for divorce sometime last month but I never got the paperwork for it.

She left the kids with me, not communicating with anyone, I don't have their meds, toothbrushes, clothes, or an appropriate place for them to sleep.

At this point I just need my kids to go back with her so I can do what I need to do to put an end to this fucking horrible misery.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Just fucking kill me now.
> 
> She didn't file anything to get the restraining order dropped. But I just found out that she did file for divorce sometime last month but I never got the paperwork for it.
> 
> ...




That is fucking horrible, on what you are going through man. I wish that there was a way that can fix everything in a second. I think you should bring the media in this situation, they'd be a huge help, dude..  I'm not really sure what else, that may be a horrible idea, but IMO, that should work.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 22, 2013)

Fucking Christ.

The father of my sisters children is not allowing her children to come here anymore bc there is a restraining order against me and apparently I am not a safe person for my nephews to be around. So now I need to leave here so my sister can see her kids, but I have no where to go. I have no place for my children to go. I am basically getting kicked out of a house that I fucking own, literally, that I own.

Who the fuck dares to tell me that this world is not better off without me? It seems like everything I do or anything that involves me that is out of my control is fucking things up for someone somewhere. I can not handle this.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 22, 2013)

Later...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez Just judging by post timestamps (for what that's worth) it looks like about six hours ago, things seemed like they were going just fine (or at least making a turn for the better). You know how long it would take to arrange for someone to intercede and at least go pick your kids' meds and stuff of for you? You never know what (perhaps now unforeseeable) change time may bring to set things back into a positive path again. Wait it out just a bit longer, man.

It's interesting to me that your wife got the restraining order when you suggested to her that she file for divorce and it's NOW that she mentions possibility dropping the the restraining order you find out that she DID file for divorce. If the timing was a little different I'd say she can't tell the difference between the two.

Anyway, has your sister been able to go elsewhere to see her kids? That's something that you, personally, didn't have the luxury of even just a few days ago.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Later...


 
Chill and think it out. You still have the auction plan. And most importantly you have the kids. Watch pursuit of happiness to understand what im saying. If you (god forbid) "end" your suffering, you will be doing exactly what your dad did to you... which will repeat the cycle.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Fucking Christ.
> 
> The father of my sisters children is not allowing her children to come here anymore bc there is a restraining order against me and apparently I am not a safe person for my nephews to be around. So now I need to leave here so my sister can see her kids, but I have no where to go. I have no place for my children to go. I am basically getting kicked out of a house that I fucking own, literally, that I own.
> 
> Who the fuck dares to tell me that this world is not better off without me? It seems like everything I do or anything that involves me that is out of my control is fucking things up for someone somewhere. I can not handle this.


 
Why doesn't your sister say anything? I mean not to be rude to her or anything, but I think she should step up and let you stay at your own place. This is so bull.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 22, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Why doesn't your sister say anything? I mean not to be rude to her or anything, but I think she should step up and let you stay at your own place. This is so bull.


 
She needs to see her kids too. She has lived here for years. My problems in life should not disrupt her life and family. My hands are tied and things are just worse with my child freaking out bc she doesn't have her meds and my sister is likely to call the police to alleviate the situation, even though it will ust traumatize the kids.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 22, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> She needs to see her kids too. She has lived here for years. My problems in life should not disrupt her life and family. My hands are tied and things are just worse with my child freaking out bc she doesn't have her meds and my sister is likely to call the police to alleviate the situation, even though it will ust traumatize the kids.


 
Oh, okay I didn't think of that. Good of you to make sure that your problems aren't affecting your sister's life/marriage, as well as her family's. How were those phone numbers I gave you by the way, were they any of help? 
Would the restarining order apply to your family members, also? Like having someone in your family like your sister, or the father of your sister's children, speaking to someone in your wife's family and that there can be a fix of your home getting wrecked?


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 23, 2013)

Relax and play some Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 23, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Relax and play some Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


 
Oh yeah. That will solve all his problems, genius!


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Oh yeah. That will solve all his problems, genius!


 
And whining about his problems on a forum sure as hell helps a lot more!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> And whining about his problems on a forum sure as hell helps a lot more!


 
People having a problem about my problems will solve everything. Although playing a video game is a great idea, I don't have a wii to play on.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> And whining about his problems on a forum sure as hell helps a lot more!


 
And not respecting him on what he is going through helps a lot more! 
[/sarcasm]


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> People having a problem about my problems will solve everything. Although playing a video game is a great idea, I don't have a wii to play on.


 
Only you can fix your problems all we can do is offer advice it's up to you to follow ours or your own advice, although if you read it and don't take our advise at all what's the point.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> Only you can fix your problems all we can do is offer advice it's up to you to follow ours or your own advice, although if you read it and don't take our advise at all what's the point.


 
Are you offering advice at all, or are you lecturing me?

Either way, whether I take advice or not, still expressing myself, venting, and hearing what other people have to say that are not telling me I am the biggest fucking asshole in the world does help. I may work and think differently than you, so don't judge unless you want to be judged.

But since you want so much to offer up advice. Here's some advice for you. Please use better punctuation. I certainly don't need someone to criticize me when they are having their own faults.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Are you offering advice at all, or are you lecturing me?
> 
> Either way, whether I take advice or not, still expressing myself, venting, and hearing what other people have to say that are not telling me I am the biggest fucking asshole in the world does help. I may work and think differently than you, so don't judge unless you want to be judged.
> 
> But since you want so much to offer up advice. Here's some advice for you. Please use better punctuation. I certainly don't need someone to criticize me when they are having their own faults.


 
UltraMew has a good point, you need to do more things to relax a bit.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> UltraMew has a good point, you need to do more things to relax a bit.


 
But you're not being a help at all to him, either. I mean yes he's going through a lot, and in fact we all should be pitching in ideas to fix the problem. Yes, playing a video game is a good idea, but since you're technically insulting him, it's not helping.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> But you're not being a help at all to him, either. I mean yes he's going through a lot, and in fact we all should be pitching in ideas to fix the problem. Yes, playing a video game is a good idea, but since you're technically insulting him, it's not helping.


 
Well I'm not insulting him anymore.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> Well I'm not insulting him anymore.


 
..Okay, then.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe when you eventually find someone to go retrieve your kids' stuff from restricted territory you could tell them to have retrieve your Wii while they're at it.

If you're REALLY lucky, maybe you can use it as kind of a peace offering. Maybe your nephews' dad will also be happy enough with you having the Wii there for his kids to play with that he'll be willing to at least pay for a motel room for you guys a couple days while his kids see their mom.

Or, better yet, the kids could think "Yay, uncle DeadlyFoez is such a nice guy for letting us play his Wii that we'll keep our mouth shut about him being here." ... (I wouldn't count on that one, but you never know  )


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> ..Okay, then.


 
 I never actually meant to insult him tbh but meant to say that he just needs to do more fun things.


----------



## Bat420maN (Aug 23, 2013)

I wasn't gonna post cause no matter how I type this I come off like a dick but, I am doing it with the best intentions...

Stop worrying about the chick, you don't want her back. If she did the shit once she will do it all again. First thing you need to do is man the fuck up and go get a job. After you get some cash flowing look into some legal help. You can demand the courts to piss test the whore, when she comes back dirty the fight for your kids is pretty much won. Then focus on getting your cash out of her account. A simple call to SSI or whoever the fuck should be able to fix that. Stop with all the looking down at life shit, and look at this as a new door opening.

I saw your list of why you love her. All that shit is gone except the kids now. Take care of them and realize ain't no chick on this planet is worth this kind of bullshit. And never, I mean NEVER get married again.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 23, 2013)

DeadlyFoez, I've read almost this entire thread... I've decided that as a person, i like you. Hope this helps.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

Bat420maN said:


> I wasn't gonna post cause no matter how I type this I come off like a dick but, I am doing it with the best intentions...
> 
> Stop worrying about the chick, you don't want her back. If she did the shit once she will do it all again. First thing you need to do is man the fuck up and go get a job. After you get some cash flowing look into some legal help. You can demand the courts to piss test the whore, when she comes back dirty the fight for your kids is pretty much won. Then focus on getting your cash out of her account. A simple call to SSI or whoever the fuck should be able to fix that. Stop with all the looking down at life shit, and look at this as a new door opening.
> 
> I saw your list of why you love her. All that shit is gone except the kids now. Take care of them and realize ain't no chick on this planet is worth this kind of bullshit. And never, I mean NEVER get married again.


 
Seconded, your points are true, but:
NEVER divorce her. He can lose custody of the children.


----------



## Bat420maN (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Seconded, your points are true, but:
> NEVER divorce her. He can lose custody of the children.


 

Once that whore pisses dirty there is no chance in hell he will lose. I have dealt with this scenario first hand.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> NEVER divorce her.


The problem here is _she_'s already divorcing _him_ so best to have the tables turned in his favor.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> The problem here is _she_'s already divorcing _him_ so best to have the tables turned in his favor.


 
But why should he sign the papers? My mom has went through this. My dad wanted custody of me and my brother who is under 18 like me. My sister's who are age above of 18 cannot be taken in custody. My mom is fighting for custody, not in a divorce court though. But pretty much, it's possible for DF's wife to fight for the two children's custody.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Seconded, your points are true, but:
> NEVER divorce her. He can lose custody of the children.


 
He can always fight th





ComeTurismO said:


> But why should he sign the papers? My mom has went through this. My dad wanted custody of me and my brother who is under 18 like me. My sister's who are age above of 18 cannot be taken in custody. My mom is fighting for custody, not in a divorce court though. But pretty much, it's possible for DF's wife to fight for the two children's custody.


How many more years till you hit 18?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> He can always fight th
> How many more years till you hit 18?


 
I'm 13, but 14 in October, 2 months exactly from now. So, like 4 more years.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm 13, but 14 in October, 2 months exactly from now. So, like 4 more years.


 
Not sure how to word this but generally parents who get dovorces can not brainwash their kids completely, they will always wonder what both sides of family were like. Personally I've never had a mother of father up until I hit around 16. I was raised by my uncle and grandmother. Sure I knew my mother but never lived with her until I turned 16. I've only meant my dad once in my life then he died due to drugs.

It's always going to be up to the child to want to know where he comes from and most who have sperated parents do. It may suck not having two parents though at least when you turn 18 you have the choice to make your own choice of which part of the family you want to be around more.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> Not sure how to word this but generally parents who get dovorces can not brainwash their kids completely, they will always wonder what both sides of family were like. Personally I've never had a mother of father up until I hit around 16. I was raised by my uncle and grandmother. Sure I knew my mother but never lived with her until I turned 16. I've only meant my dad once in my life then he died due to drugs.
> 
> It's always going to be up to the child to want to know where he comes from and most who have sperated parents do. It may suck not having two parents though at least when you turn 18 you have the choice to make your own choice of which part of the family you want to be around more.


 
Well I'll stay from my mom. Away from the guy who got married again in Pakistan, not here in a lawful country, got that woman pregnant, divorced her and married her again, attempted to kill my family friend's dad, my uncle, and my mom and my sister when they went to Pakistan to visit 11 years later, neglected me for a whole year, and more, yeah, I'm staying with my mother. Hiring damn people for fucking 3-10 thousand canadian dollars... to murder.. fuck I hate my dad, and now im pissed.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well I'll stay from my mom. Away from the guy who got married again in Pakistan, not here in a lawful country, got that woman pregnant, divorced her and married her again, attempted to kill my family friend's dad, my uncle, and my mom and my sister when they went to Pakistan to visit 11 years later, neglected me for a whole year, and more, yeah, I'm staying with my mother.


 
It sucks but until you hit 18 you're never going to have a say of who you live with.
Not sure what it'll be like in 18 years but it's very easy to track down parents now.
So him loosing custody may not be so bad if his kids get curious about where they come from, or perhaps when they hit 18 he can ask the courts about information on them


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> It sucks but until you hit 18 you're never going to have a say of who you live with.
> Not sure what it'll be like in 18 years but it's very easy to track down parents now.
> So him loosing custody may not be so bad if his kids get curious about where they come from, or perhaps when they hit 18 he can ask the courts about information on them


 
Well it's true, but since he has 4 charges of threatening and physical harassment, it's hard for him to win his case. 
Now i'm pissed thinking of the old days.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, at LEAST DeadlyFoez doesn't have hit men after him for this ... at least knowingly.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well it's true, but since he has 4 charges of threatening and physical harassment, it's hard for him to win his case.
> Now i'm pissed thinking of the old days.


 
Well there are two sides to each story and so far we've just heard from him, I'm not saying he's not being honesy there may just be more to it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> Well there are two sides to each story and so far we've just heard from him, I'm not saying he's not being honesy there may just be more to it.


 
I agree that he is being honest, I don't find a black dot in the lentils. I have two cents in my beliefs on what he says. If his woman lied a lot, made this happen, I'm sure that she doesn't have her own side, she was that kind of woman who want's to roam around. I don't want to say more, it's quite bad for DF. I hope things get bad to good for him.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I agree that he is being honest, I don't find a black dot in the lentils. I have two cents in my beliefs on what he says. If his woman lied a lot, made this happen, I'm sure that she doesn't have her own side, she was that kind of woman who want's to roam around. I don't want to say more, it's quite bad for DF. I hope things get bad to good for him.


 
But you're not living with them, not saying hes lying about anything he has side we just know what's going on from his point of view.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 23, 2013)

I try my best to be an open and honest person, especially when it comes to things like this. I have no problem admitting my own faults, and I have many times in this thread and have even gone to defend my wife as to why I love her. You can blame this on my aspergers if you want, many people tend to, but I am a literalist on everything that I say. If anyone has a question about anything that doesn't make sense or sounds fuzzy then I will explain. If I did anything wrong then I should be a man enough to admit those faults and accept what I deserve for my actions.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 25, 2013)

So she never had the intentions of getting the RO dropped. I don't know why. I don't understand why she gave me her phone. I am so confused.

I was supposed to go to a court ordered appointment yesterday, but she left me stuck with the kids. I tried for 3 days to figure something out as to what I could do with my kids so I could make it to the appointment. She would not communicate with my sister. Our mutual friend Jane was trying figure something out and all my wife was saying was to have my sister or someone else do the exchange. The thing is, I am broke and I have almost no gas left so there was nothing that I could do on my end to get my children close to their home.

Come Saturday morning, I finally broke down and called the police to have them figure something out. They could not get a hold of my wife or the landlord so they said there was nothing that they could do. I have been avoiding having to get the police involved because I don't need to put my autistic children through that kind of a mind fuck, but I had no choice and it didn't work out anyways.

Later on, I called up a neighbor to see if he could bring me some of the girls clothes and their meds. My wife said that the kids needed to come home to get ready for school, even though school isn't starting for another week. I said that since I missed my appointment and I hadn't seen the kids in so long that I might as well just keep them here because they don't want to go back home.

So, when over the past few days she kept saying to jane that she has no car or anyway to get anywhere, she gets our landlord to take her to the police department around 4:00 pm where my wife tells them the situation. They read the RO and determine that I'm not even allowed to have visitation with my children and they demand that I bring the kids down right away or I will get arrested. So I had to bring my girls down there to go back into my wife's custody.

Now I back at square one. I'm not allowed to see my kids. My wife is divorcing me. She plans to move back in with her parents which is too far away from me ever really being able to see my kids on a regular basis.

My sister has been demanding me to leave here. I told her that I have no place to go and she said "it's not my problem". She said to me that if I leave then she will make sure that I have no way of getting back into the house. She came up yesterday morning saying that I have no choice to leave. I told her to call the police and let them decide and she refused to. So I called the police and they came down and told her that I have just as much of a right to be here that she does. She then tell the police that my children are being neglected because they aren't getting their meds, although only one child gets one medication and my wife barely remembers to give it to her. The police determined that my children were being fed, were happy, clothed, and safe, but he still had to make a report to DCYF because there was a claim of neglect.

So after the cops left, my sister forced her way into my part of the house demanding all of her stuff back, like the table that my children have been eating at, and the mattress that we have been sleeping on. The only reason why she wanted those things back was to make the situation for my children even worse so that I am incapable of keeping them here and caring for them. So I called the police again because she forced her way in here. The police came down and my sister would not cooperate with them, but they told her that she needs to cut the shit and leave me alone.

I should have told the police about her poppy plants and the opium that she has been harvesting from them. That would have shut her the fuck up.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 25, 2013)

I just finally was able to get a hold of the DVD that my wife and I made for our families. I figured I might as well post some clips up here, and then everyone will see why I so dearly what my life back with my family. Some of the images may be a little embarrassing for me, but we made these for our families, and right now GBAtemp is the only family that I have left.

When the time in our lives were happy​​




Spoiler: All videos separated



Before our marriage​​

Our marriage and honeymoon​​

Nevaeh's first cry​​

My late father's first time meeting Nevaeh​​

Nevaeh Angel Plantier​​

Briana's birth (Not gross, it's very cute)​​

Brianna Maria Plantier (and plenty of Nevaeh too)​​

Nevaeh and Brianna (Has some glitches)​​


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yo DeadlyFoez, not gonna lie.... I thought you were black. I really hope nothing in your situation gets worse. That video is beautiful.


----------



## Par39 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have to say, those videos nearly made me cry. I don't really know why, but... it's so sad how you went from that to this.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2013)

Literally am broken into tears to hear what you are going through, it's just horrible. Hang in there man, it's a really tough situation. The videos were indeed beautiful as maxlwin had said. I'm not sure what else to say, i'm like shocked. You guys are such a beautiful family, and I don't understand why your wife doesn't want you, her and your children, it's a beautiful family.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 26, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Yo DeadlyFoez, not gonna lie.... I thought you were black. I really hope nothing in your situation gets worse. That video is beautiful.


 
Why, because I was with a bigger girl? Because I slapped her, Because I have a big dick? (j/k, I'm truly a white guy there)





Par39 said:


> I have to say, those videos nearly made me cry. I don't really know why, but... it's so sad how you went from that to this.





ComeTurismO said:


> Literally am broken into tears to hear what you are going through, it's just horrible. Hang in there man, it's a really tough situation. The videos were indeed beautiful as maxlwin had said. I'm not sure what else to say, i'm like shocked. You guys are such a beautiful family, and I don't understand why your wife doesn't want you, her and your children, it's a beautiful family.


 
I literally woke up @ 6am and search through the boxes that my wife just threw together of my stuff, and I found my external DVD drive and this DVD. I literally spent over 8 hours getting the software to rip the disc, separate the VOBs into individual files, upload them, figure out how to put them onto gbatemp (simple) and my blog (a pain in the ass). I already had the stuff on my desktop, but I have been stuck to my laptop for nearly 2 months now and trying to regain all the things that I'm used to.

I have to say that I have cried for over %90 of the day. Doing the work, watching them over and over, missing what I had, and just the memories.

As bad as I have made my wife sound in this thread, I do love her, and I certainly have my own faults that should not be overlooked. I am far from perfect, and I have done MANY things wrong. I will admit to my faults.

My wife, in her heart is a great person, and that is what I love. I can admit that I have made a change in her behavior for the worst, but I will not give up on her until I am forced to or have exhausted all other possibilities. I am a man of my word, and I pledged to my wife that I will always be there for her.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2013)

From the videos, I still saw that she is a great person, all what happened was a very strange happening. Your children and wife, including you are much much awesome, but your wife she just isn't being herself right now.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 27, 2013)

OMG!!!

I just went to the court today, and my wife DID NOT file for divorce!!!!!!!!!!! It was a mistake that someone told me she did file for divorce!!! OMG!!! I started tearing up at the counter when I was told that. That means that my wife still sees a possible chance for us to fix this. She has not thrown in the towel yet. Although this may sound like not much to everyone else, it means a huge amount to me.

For any of you people here who are religious, please keep my family in your prayers. Right now I see it as "Give it all or bust".

So, I am wanting to hear the suggestions of my peers as to what I should do, what I can do, and what you guys think is really the best thing for me to do. I need guidance and the opinions of someone who is not my own conscience.

Thank you all for everything.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I just went to the court today, and my wife DID NOT file for divorce!!!!!!!!!!! It was a mistake that someone told me she did file for divorce!!! OMG!!! I started tearing up at the counter when I was told that. That means that my wife still sees a possible chance for us to fix this. She has not thrown in the towel yet. Although this may sound like not much to everyone else, it means a huge amount to me.
> 
> ...


 
Good to hear that there's a chance to fix everything. Believe it or not, I've actually been keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 27, 2013)

Every female around you seems coked up in a drug induced stupor. Try getting them to go to rehab.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2013)

AWESOME!! You need your wife, like she needs you!!!! Get any of her friends or someone to help her and understand that her children's happiness are with both of you, and she should not wreck her life this way!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 27, 2013)

I know at the start of this nearly everyone was like "fuck her". But I do DEARLY love my wife. I need people to support me for not giving up on her. I took my vows, and I take promises VERY seriously. I will not give up on my WIFE until all options have been exhausted or I have no legal choice. Until that happens, I will be a man of my words and be there for her through sickness and in health. I LOVE LIZ. My dear Elizabeth Debra Hutchinson Plantier.

I will sacrifice my life for her and my family. I LOVE ELIZABETH. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE.

Liz is my world. I truly love her. I will do anything for her.

Maybe I am just a sad puppy at this point, but at least I can go away knowing that I tried my best to be a good person for her.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2013)

You sir, are a good father, a good husband, and a good brother. That's all.
Normally I would see someone just killing their wife or something.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 27, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Every female around you seems coked up in a drug induced stupor. Try getting them to go to rehab.


I agree with this. Drugs can make it harder to deal with people.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 27, 2013)

I almost want to get a mob dance, or whatever the tv show is called, "Mobbed", and learn how to dance to show her how much I can get the world to back me up and support me and how much I am willing to go out of my way to try. THIS is my life.

I took a vow. To me promises me everything. I am a man of my word. I will not give up on my wife until all options have been exhausted or I am legally forced to give up. If the case is that she is not in the right frame of mind, then I should still be there for her through sickness and in health. At this moment it is sickness on both of our parts, but I need to be there for her. I vowed that to her and I can not give up on her ust because I am not happy with her choices. I need to understand that she is not thinking clearly, so I NEED to be there for her. I do love her without conditions.

I never put a stipulation on our marriage that if she falters then I will give up. NO!!! I vowed to always be there through sickness and in health. We are both sick. ust because both her and I have made mistakes, that is no reason to give up on my love or vows for her. I am a man of my word. I LOVE my wife, mistakes and all. I love her.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 27, 2013)

IIRC Your vows said "Till death do us part". Might i suggest an assassian?...



*(jking )*


----------



## TaeWongImproved (Aug 28, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> IIRC Your vows said "Till death do us part". Might i suggest an assassian?...
> 
> 
> 
> *(jking )*


Why would you ask for him to get an assassin. I mean, don't be stupid.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2013)

TaeWongImproved said:


> Why would you ask for him to get an assassin. I mean, don't be stupid.


 
I would say that some people may find it funny, although I did not find it funny at the moment, I do appreciate his attempt at the humor.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I would say that some people may find it funny, although I did not find it funny at the moment, I do appreciate his attempt at the humor.


 
exactly, someone understands my misguided attempts at humor . On a serious note though, I can't see how the people in the video turned from that to this ball of misery. If your not gonna "give up on her" as you say, then you have to make her see the error or her ways (well not right now cuz of the restraining order). You should make her see the video so she can see just how miserable you are.

Oh and what ever happened to the auction? Did it pass?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Foez, I'm gonna keep this short (a bit bereft of words at the moment...) but I just wanted to let you know that I've got major respect for you, sticking to your guns and all. That's a rare quality these days and it's wonderful to see that despite someone's faults, you're still willing to make it water under the bridge as long as the other side reciprocates the sentiment.

Still wishing you luck, buddy.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to start a petition. I know most of you trust me in what I say. I need people to back me up and say that they will stick their neck out and agree that I CAN be a good guy and fix this situation. I need everyone to defend me saying that trust me to do the right thing. I am willing to put myself in a position that I will promise the world that I will make things right for my wife. I am willing to have everyone stick their necks out for me saying that if I falter that they are willing to take a part in the blame for believing in me.

I would only ever ask this if I was 1 billion percent sure I can make things right on my end. I know it sounds like a lot, but this is how determined I am for my wife. I absolutely love her, and time is starting to run a little short. I need to act soon.


----------



## The Masked Man (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Foez,
I briefly scanned through this topic, and I wanted to say that you have my respect. I have nothing to offer but words, but I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2013)

It's always great when two people find a common tongue at long last. Now, in the beginning I was rather skeptical since the situation presented seemed to be hopeless but now that there's a fortunate 180, I wish you good luck. All I can really hope for is that everything gets sorted out and that this whole misadventure was learning experience for you.

I know it sounds crazy but a relationship without the occasional turbulence is boring - it's okay to be different, that's how two pieces fit together - opposites attract each other and whatnot. What's really important is not to take matters too far and when to bury the metaphorical war axe. You know what they say - _"you'll know a good man not by how he starts things but by how he finishes them"_ so you go Deadly, finish this conflict with flying colours and make her proud of you.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 28, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Oh and what ever happened to the auction? Did it pass?


I saw my cousin today and he told me that all of the equipment and vehicles are parked on route 4 in Chichester, NH at a place called Atlantic Pawn, or something of those sorts. Apparently, there won't be an auction, and if an auction does happen then it will likely just be for the smaller stuff. But the only thing that I dearly want to get back is my father's roll top desk that he had since I was a child, or even before I was born. If I can get that back into this house then I will feel satisfied that I was able to keep the center of my father's life in the house that him and I worked together to make in such a great place.

I don't have the money to purchase it, but that is really the only thing that I would be willing to ask for help to get back. It means everything to me even though I have no personal use for it.

I'm open for suggestions as to what I can do. My sister is just as much endeared to that desk as I am. I can't allow it to go to someone who does not have the respect for it as we sentimentally have.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2013)

So I went to the court on Tuesday and I filed 2 motions in the restraining order case.




> MOTION FOR: Reconsideration
> 
> The Defendant, DeadlyFoez states the following facts and requests the following relief:
> My wife, Mrs. DeadlyFoez, called me on the morning of 8-21-2013. She stated she was "thinking about dropping the restraining order". She showed up at court that morning with our children, allowed them to sit with me. Mrs. DeadlyFoez sat 3 seats away from me and gave me her cell phone.
> ...


 




> MOTION FOR: Child visitation and notebook communication.
> 
> The Defendant, DeadlyFoez states the following facts and requests the following relief:
> My Wife, Mrs. DeadlyFoez, has no vehicle and because of that our autistic children have not been able to go to their much needed therapy and doctor appointments.
> ...


 
I also went down to the Social Security office to find out if my wife had contacted them at all to work out the $1,520 that she own me in my SSI that I have not seen a cent of in the past 2 months. They said that they have called her and sent her a letter but she has not responded so they are putting a halt to all payments to her until she at least calls them and negotiates paying me back. So basically, my wife is not going to have the money to pay rent for the month of September and my landlords will immediately start the eviction process because they won't tolerate her not being able to pay the rent. My wife receives $678 a month for each of my children disability for a total of $1,352 a month. With her bank account being already negative $380, even if she did get my children's SSI this month, after paying the rent of $1,050 her bank account would already be negative again. But because she owes me $1,520, the SS office will likely just not even pay her the children's SSI for more than one months worth.

I asked them if there was anything I can do to stop this from happening because I can't let my children go homeless and they told me no because there is an investigation going on about her misuse of of the funds and she might even get prosecuted for it and will have to produce her full history of bank statements. I know in her full bank statement history, it shows going to the liquor store, going out to eat, spending money on things that don't pertain to the children and are certainly not necessities considering that her account has been going negative every month for well over a year, so there is a shit load of overdraft fees probably totaling well over $2,000. She is FUCKED!!! And there is nothing I can do about it until she drops the restraining order. She's really got her head far up her ass.


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2013)

The loyalty you show to your wife, DeadlyFoez, is amazing. You are a good man. I hope everything works out for you and your family.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 30, 2013)

Just talking from personal experience, don't smother her. My sister is currently in a situation with her ex who she was with for 7 years, they broke up January and he tried to fix things and it was working until he started to smother not only her but every single person that was associated with her and did a lot of things that made us as a family uncomfortable enough to call the cops. Now I don't know your full situation and I'm not saying that you're doing anything my sisters ex is doing, but my only advice is don't smother her with constant contact if you are, it will only drive a person further away, give her the chance to contact you. Like I said I don't know if that is any part of the situation really but by reading a couple of your posts it seems like you truly care about her and want to be with her and have you family back at all cost, all the luck to you dude and I hope it works out for yah man!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2013)

Seconded to what Chary has said. But I think your wife will come back to you and realize what she did when she gets the fucked finacinal problems.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad to see some progress going on with your situation there. It's too bad you only found out in the process how bad she had screwed HERSELF already but even if you can't do much of anything to keep her hitting rock bottom, the school of hard knocks is a hard school but some will learn by none other way. Once she finally comes around and decides to let you help her fix things, who better to help her out of the hell she's gotten herself into than the man that's already been through hell and back again himself.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2013)

HELL!!! All fucking hell!!!

I called the police to do a civil standby so I could get some of my other items that I NEED to do work. The police called her up and she told them that she does not want me in the apartment AT ALL. So the police won't let me grab any of my stuff.

Also, I found out that she did in fact receive my kids SSI money today. So I called up the SS office and they told me that they did the stop payment and nothing had been sent to her. But I can see it in her bank account that she did receive it today. WTF!!!

So I have no way of doing any work to make money. She is fucking me over more and more every fucking day.

I wish I could fucking just shoot myself. I am so sick of dealing with this.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 30, 2013)

If I were you, i would have fucked her over and done some things that I won't say here out of the respect you have for your wife (she aint getting none from me) but you chose to fight for the semblance of the happy life you used to have so now you have to deal with your choice. I wish you the best of luck with getting your family together but tbh she makes me sick to my stomach and your torturing yourself trying to justify her bullshit.


----------



## the-fat-man (Aug 30, 2013)

what do you need for work <snip>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2013)

A lot of times bank transfers and stuff take a few days to clear. I'd bet that money was already in transit by the time they stopped payment. You never know, though.


----------



## the-fat-man (Aug 30, 2013)

also what toiletries and basic neccesities do you need i will try to ship them to you


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I found out that the money for my girls SSI is "pending" to be deposited". I called up the SS office and they said that they did not send her anything, but her bank account clearly shows that the money is pending and already available into her account and she has already been spending it, so it does not make sense to me.



the-fat-man said:


> what do you need for work <snip>


 
WHOA!!! Who are you to start insulting me? Please tell me who you are. I find your tone towards me rather unfair.


----------



## the-fat-man (Aug 30, 2013)

tell me what you need and i'll do my best to deliver...<snip>


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2013)

the-fat-man said:


> tell me what you need and i'll do my best to deliver...<snip>


 
Tell me who you are and I'll tell you what I need, otherwise I can go through the court, have them drug test my wife, take all money that she expects to get, have her lose all custody of my children for being an incompetent parent with her drug and alcohol addictions and for not being able to financially provide for my children.

Trust me, I have a few of her past friends that have agreed to testify in court again her that they have witnessed her using drugs and leaving my AUTISTIC children alone while she gets high. Not only that, but the proof of her bank statements that she is not spending my children's social security for their needs but instead for her own needs. But then further that you are now harassing me by going out of your way to join a forum just to insult me and act like an asshole.

If you want to keep going and have your actions throw my wife under the bus then please continue, or you could be a man and tell me who you really are instead of hiding under an assumed name. Real men show themselves, and there is a huge community here that respects me and they will not tolerate someone coming in here to treat me like shit unless they can justify themselves by being a man. Otherwise, fuck off.


----------



## the-fat-man (Aug 30, 2013)

I find your tone towards me rather unfair.
meh I think I've earned it


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2013)

the-fat-man said:


> I find your tone towards me rather unfair.
> meh I think I've earned it


 
Explain how then. What have I done to affect your life where you feel justified to act like this towards me. Explain yourself or go away.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 30, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Explain how then. What have I done to affect your life where you feel justified to act like this towards me. Explain yourself or go away.


 
Chill, he's a troll. He's clearly trying to rile you up because right now you're at your weakest. He hasn't been here even more then a day yet so clearly we know who the real assbag is. For all we know this could be your wife being a bitch. Ignore him.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 31, 2013)

the-fat-man said:


> I find your tone towards me rather unfair.
> meh I think I've earned it


 
If you know who I am IRL then either call me or show up here and be a fucking man. Quit hiding behind the skirts of the internet because your bullshit is not helping anything.


----------



## the-fat-man (Aug 31, 2013)

i'm in a position to help so I offered to. you have refused my help so I can only conclude you don't really need the help you've been begging for. So consider  my offers rescinded and good luck on  future endeavors. and if you think i've been fucking mrs.foez you're beyond help


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 31, 2013)

the-fat-man said:


> i'm in a position to help so I offered to. you have refused my help so I can only conclude you don't really need the help you've been begging for. So consider my offers rescinded and good luck on future endeavors. and if you think i've been fucking mrs.foez you're beyond help


 
Certainly, I never said you've been fucking Mrs. Foez. I have not begged for help getting my toiletries or my work related stuff. You sound like you have some inside information. Being that you joined only today that points to that you know more than what you are saying.

Explain yourself. If it is alright for you to ask me question then it is safe to assume that I can ask you questions also.

Also, please explain how I have refused your help. I have refused to tolerate your insults, but I never once said that I don't want help.


----------



## the-fat-man (Aug 31, 2013)

"If you want to keep going and have your actions throw my wife under the bus then please continue"
"Certainly, I never said you've been fucking Mrs. Foez"
please explain what you meant by this?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 31, 2013)

the-fat-man said:


> "If you want to keep going and have your actions throw my wife under the bus then please continue"
> "Certainly, I never said you've been fucking Mrs. Foez"
> please explain what you meant by this?


okay tell me im not the only one with inelegance? he clearly means if you keep it up hes gonna lose it and shove said wife under bus.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

..Uh what the heck, is wrong with the-fat-man?
He/she is truly a fatman and wants to insult and put people down since he is fat. If he keeps it up, ignore him and report him, which I also did. I suspect he is some evil person involved in your situation IRL.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok. I found out who the-fat-man is. It is one of my old buddies that I have not talked to in years. I talked with him on the phone briefly. He was just trying to fuck with me in the old friend way of calling me an assbag.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Ok. I found out who the-fat-man is. It is one of my old buddies that I have not talked to in years. I talked with him on the phone briefly. He was just trying to fuck with me in the old friend way of calling me an assbag.


 

...welp

That was quite the twist.  I was almost expecting it to be Mrs. Foez, to be honest with you.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 31, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> ...welp
> 
> That was quite the twist. I was almost expecting it to be Mrs. Foez, to be honest with you.


 
Me too, or one of her boyfriends. Or the person she is fuckign now. I don't understand why she won't allow me into the apartment, even with a police escort, at this point. She won't allow me to get my stuff. I have to go through court to get my stuff now. And she still has not filed for divorce.

I'm about to not give up and let her suffer the consequences of explaining to my children how she let her drug and alcohol addiction cause the death of their father. I seriously just want to die. Too bad I have no way of making it happen otherwise I would. I hate myself and I hate my life.

I wish that I would just die and not have to suffer anymore. This is the most pain I've ever had to deal with.


----------



## ikh (Aug 31, 2013)

cute kids, one day they will grow up and be able to see you freely if you try hard enough to keep in touch with them. also you can't make someone have feelings for you, ether they do or they don't, just remember there's someone for everyone and its extremely rare for people to get it right the first time. As for your stuff, if it is valuable or expensive get it back, if it can easily and cheaply be replaced then do so and cut all ties with her that don't regard your kids. MOST IMPORTANT THING IS "I'm about to not give up and let her suffer the consequences of explaining to my children how she let her drug and alcohol addiction cause the death of their father" NEVER EVER EVER USE YOUR CHILDREN AS EMOTIONAL WEAPONS!!!! saying such things to them, especially when their young can cause them serious psychological and emotional harm. The day you became a father is the day your life became second priority to your children. don't let them grow up without a father in their lives.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

Exactly. Being fatherless, I can tell you that I wish I had a caring father. You're a caring father, your children need you.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Exactly. Being fatherless, I can tell you that I wish I had a caring father. You're a caring father, your children need you.


 
Does no good when I am not allowed to see them. I'm just as worthy as a lifeless rock to them and my family at this point.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2013)

At this point both you AND your wife have made petitions to the court for there to be some visitation arrangements made of some sort. Courts may work slowly but none of the parts involved are against it so there's no reason for them to deny such arrangements being made. You'll be able to see them relatively soon. I'm quite confident of it.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't get it. She was tired of the happiness? She couldn't be. There's something inside her that has to be rekindled. If you get to see her, then bring as many things as you can to remind her of how happy you both were. At least that's what I would do. And it's nice to see your signature's been changed.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 8, 2013)

GREAT GREAT NEWS!!!​I met an absolutely wonderful woman this past week. She is absolutely everything that I have been needing. We are official now. What this means is that I have found it in myself to move on and to stop allowing myself to be hurt and instead be with someone who will appreciate me. This girl has her head on straight, has 2 children that I have yet to meet, has a great career, and best of all is that she accepts me. She is not an alcoholic, druggie, or anything that my ex is. This woman is freaking great.​ 
When I get a picture of us I will post it up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're acting a bit like a pendulum here - first you hate on your wife big time, then you swear you love her to bits and would stand on your head and spin for her, then you hate on her again and now you write about moving on, all within a time span of a few weeks.

I don't want to sound all patronizing and whatnot, but from an outsider's perspective I think matters are going forwards a bit too quick, don't you? You're _"putting a new woman into your bed before the bed's even gone cold after the last one"_ so to speak and I think you should really take a chill pill, enjoy some solitude, give yourself time for some serious thought and then act before you do something you might regret in the long run and hurt two women instead of just the one.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 8, 2013)

Foxi4, I understand everything that you are saying. People have been telling me for some time that it is time for me to move on. Many people have said that including my best friends. There were a couple more developments that happened with the ex in the past week that have gotten me to the point that I now see that chasing her is not doing me any good, it is just hurting me more. The stress of this has caused me to lose nearly 40 pounds and I need to find peace and acceptance so I can just move on. I was not looking for a new relationship, but instead just a friendship and this woman came in to my life and she is right for me.

My ex has hurt me too much and does not want me back, and I no longer care. As long as I can be a good father to my children and find happiness in my own life then I should go for it. I certainly am not going to rush it with this woman, but I need to be happy once again otherwise I am unable to function as a productive human being.

I have been put down and crapped on for too many years now and all it did was drag me down and make me feel like less than a person. Going back to my ex would not bring me happiness and I understand it now. I am thinking more clearly than I have in these past 2 months. Now someone has come in to my life that is making me feel good and gives me compliments instead of insults.

Believe me, I am doing the right thing for myself. I will not hurt this woman as long as I stay honest with her.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 8, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Foxi4, I understand everything that you are saying. People have been telling me for some time that it is time for me to move on. Many people have said that including my best friends. There were a couple more developments that happened with the ex in the past week that have gotten me to the point that I now see that chasing her is not doing me any good, it is just hurting me more. The stress of this has caused me to lose nearly 40 pounds and I need to find peace and acceptance so I can just move on. I was not looking for a new relationship, but instead just a friendship and this woman came in to my life and she is right for me.
> 
> My ex has hurt me too much and does not want me back, and I no longer care. As long as I can be a good father to my children and find happiness in my own life then I should go for it. I certainly am not going to rush it with this woman, but I need to be happy once again otherwise I am unable to function as a productive human being.
> 
> ...


 
Indeed. Hopefully this will turn your life upright again. If your old wife hurt you that much to make yourself suicidal in a brief moment, then it's not worth it.  I think at this point, you truly did try everything you could and it simply did not work. So It's time to move on.  And it looks like our own your way. 

If I may ask though, what about your old kids? Will you forget them? If u had a chance to see them, will you see them again? After all, it's not their fault.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 8, 2013)

Great for you, Foez! On the downside, there will be some awkwardness when you introduce your kids to her/her kids, but the end result should be good.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 8, 2013)

I will NEVER forget my kids. They mean the world to me. I have to fight for them because right now their mother is too sick to care for them with her drug and alcohol abuse and the way she spends money on unnecessary things.

Michele, the great woman I met, her children have been encouraging her to meet a new man and they are anxious to meet me. Introducing my girls to her may be a little more difficult but I will do everything right and not rush it because they are my top priority. I may wait a number of months before I start slowly introducing my children to her.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 8, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I will NEVER forget my kids. They mean the world to me. I have to fight for them because right now their mother is too sick to care for them with her drug and alcohol abuse and the way she spends money on unnecessary things.
> 
> Michele, the great woman I met, her children have been encouraging her to meet a new man and they are anxious to meet me. Introducing my girls to her may be a little more difficult but I will do everything right and not rush it because they are my top priority. I may wait a number of months before I start slowly introducing my children to her.


 
Hope you do your things right so that you can literally, properly restart your life anew.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 8, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I may wait a number of months before I start slowly introducing my children to her.


 
Do it around christmas. If their first impression of her is of her giving them a gift then all will be well in the house of Foez.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a very good happening to your life. Michelle's childrn, are they boys or boy/girl, or two girls? How did you both meet?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 8, 2013)

EDIT: Sorry, double post. Never temping with my WebOS HP touchpad.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 8, 2013)

She has one boy, 5, and a girl, almost 9. I met her on POF.com, and actually she first contacted me.

I seriously can't believe it. The more and more I talk to her, the more I see that she is everything that I've wanted in a woman but could never find in my wife. It is fucking unbelievable. She has goals, ambitions, compassion, a level head, and so much more. Most of all, she is not a drug or alcohol addict and she is willing to put the effort forward to make changes in her life to better herself, although she is rather perfect in my eyes. But all of those things are thing that my wife was not. IDK how I lived with her for so long and not leave her. How blind and stupid was I?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 8, 2013)

...But you still love her, right?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 8, 2013)

I will always have love for her, but I could never find myself to be in love with her. She has hurt me way too much.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 10, 2013)

Date night tomorrow! And I've got something spectacular planned.

I've got a once in a lifetime chance with an incredibly amazing woman, I must take that chance.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 10, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Date night tomorrow! And I've got something spectacular planned.
> 
> I must take that chance.


 

Roofies are in the top shelf cabinet if your wondering .


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Date night tomorrow! And I've got something spectacular planned.
> 
> I've got a once in a lifetime chance with an incredibly amazing woman, I must take that chance.


 
You won't have to do much Deadly.
You're an amazing person after all ;D

I wish you the best of luck with it!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 11, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Roofies are in the top shelf cabinet if your wondering .


 
Eh. I don't want to sleep through this. 


DinohScene said:


> You won't have to do much Deadly.
> You're an amazing person after all ;D
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with it!


Thank you very much. I appreciate it. I really do.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 11, 2013)

No prob DF!

I always looked up to you so you deserve it more then anyone ;D


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 11, 2013)

Date night is going to be AMAZING! Here's a little hint of what Michele got yesterday...


Spoiler









She doesn't know it, but I've got a lot more to surprise her with.

I can be so mischievous when I want to be romantic.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 11, 2013)

Michele got #2



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Dude, let me tell you.  You've got game.


----------



## TheBlueSky (Sep 11, 2013)

3 for when we could have a threesome!

J/k Foez! I am glad you are a happier person.

Cheers!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 11, 2013)

Im all for flattering her but dont over do it. You might smother her.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 12, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Im all for flattering her but dont over do it. You might smother her.


No worries about it. She absolutely LOVED everything I did for her.

So you all saw the 2 flowers that she has received at work... well, when she showed up here I had a card, candle, and rose at the front door. I also had the same setup on the kitchen counter, the ping pong table, the game room, the porch, and then the master bedroom, with something different written on each card. Not only that, but I left rose petals on the floor leading her in the path of where to go next. At this moment she was on Cloud 9.


So we spent some time together and I got a very great shepard's pie ready and we had that for dinner. We started to watch a movie, but we missed half of it because we were way too involved with each other.

I waited for her to have to go to the bathroom and I brought a platter up with chocolate dipped strawberries and whipped cream that I had made earlier. She came out of the bathroom and just melted. I fed her the strawberries and she couldn't have been any happier.

Then, we had sex for pretty much the rest of the night. I've given her over 5 hours of love making and well over a dozen orgasms, and she can't get enough. Lucky for me, I started taking Zoloft last week and a side effect of it is that it makes a man last forever without getting off. So yes, Michele got the best sex that she has ever had, and she keeps wanting it more and more.

I also took her out to breakfast this morning and the restaurant embarrassed her because they make a point to draw attention to any first timers. The restaurant is called The Red Arrow Diner, in case anyone wants to know. Afterwards Michele decided that she had to call in to work because she just did not want to leave.

So now Michele left about 25 minutes ago. It stinks to see this date come to an end, but luckily I can do with every Wednesday evening with her. 

Now I must go and wash my sheets.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 12, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> No worries about it. She absolutely LOVED everything I did for her.
> 
> So you all saw the 2 flowers that she has received at work... well, when she showed up here I had a card, candle, and rose at the front door. I also had the same setup on the kitchen counter, the ping pong table, the game room, the porch, and then the master bedroom, with something different written on each card. Not only that, but I left rose petals on the floor leading her in the path of where to go next. At this moment she was on Cloud 9.
> 
> ...


 
Nice to see you're this happy; that's incredible.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 15, 2013)

So I just met Michele's children today. They were great. I had a good time with them. We went on a little hike, then went to a playground, then got pizza and came back to my house. She is extremely impressive with the way she handles children. Tomorrow Michele is coming over by herself. Yay!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2013)

You know what, I think you should make that relief breath. Take a deep breath, and smile. Whatever storms and shit approached into your life are gone. It sounds like that woman is your joy. Your children's joy. She certainly sounds like a good woman in every way, I'm just happy for you man!


----------



## sporkonomix (Sep 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You shouldn't have hit her - it's a woman. No matter how she acts, unless she threatens your life directly, AKA, knife or gun in hand with clear murderous intent, you shouldn't hit her, ever. That being said, she shouldn't whore around, no matter the circumstances.
> 
> I think it'd be best if you two went your separate ways and after things cool off a bit, figure out a schedule for taking care of the kids that'd suit both of you.
> 
> You have to sort this out amicably - waging wars doesn't just hurt you and her, it takes a toll on the kids who did nothing wrong. Let them have their daddy and their mommy, not just conflict.


 
I don't think you're doing anyone a favor by saying it's not okay to hit _women_. That's a sexist double-standard that belongs in the 20th century. If we're gonna make a statement about violence, one shouldn't hit _anyone_. Women aren't magical or special; they're human just like men.

Otherwise I'm completely on-board. I hope the guy gets through this situation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2013)

sporkonomix said:


> I don't think you're doing anyone a favor by saying it's not okay to hit _women_. That's a sexist double-standard that belongs in the 20th century. If we're gonna make a statement about violence, one shouldn't hit _anyone_. Women aren't magical or special; they're human just like men.
> 
> Otherwise I'm completely on-board. I hope the guy gets through this situation.


That's not what I meant at all and it's hardly sexist - I'd rather say that I'm a realist. In 9 out of 10 cases, a man is going to be both bigger and stronger than a woman, not to mention more well-versed in _"fighting"_ - that's simply how we're naturally engineered as a species.

I agree that violence of any kind against your partner is wrong, regardless of gender, but we have to take into account that a man is more likely to actually cause harm to the other party. Adding to that, testosterone and adrenaline alone can cause quite a whirl in a man's head, which is why I'm underlining that a gentleman has to keep his head cool even more so than a lady.

Just on the side note, treating everybody exactly the same isn't equality - equality is when you treat everybody appopriately to their capabilities, giving everybody the same _"chances"_.

Take a 4 meter wall for example. There's Jimmy and Bimmy - Jimmy is 2 meters tall and Bimmy only 1 meter tall. If you give them both 2 meter ladders, Jimmy has fair chances of getting over the wall, but Bimmy doesn't - he's too short. They need to get a ladder appropriate to their height so that they can both get over the wall - that's equality.

//rant


----------



## sporkonomix (Sep 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's not what I meant at all and it's hardly sexist - I'd rather say that I'm a realist. In 9 out of 10 cases, a man is going to be both bigger and stronger than a woman, not to mention more well-versed in _"fighting"_ - that's simply how we're naturally engineered as a species.
> 
> I agree that violence of any kind against your partner is wrong, regardless of gender, but we have to take into account that a man is more likely to actually cause harm to the other party. Adding to that, testosterone and adrenaline alone can cause quite a whirl in a man's head, which is why I'm underlining that a gentleman has to keep his head cool even more so than a lady.
> 
> ...


 
According to that logic, you're saying men don't deserve equal protection from violence, even though a sizable part of the male population _isn't_ built or capable of severely hurting others. Also note that hormones have little to do with strength; that lies exclusively in the land of exercise and lifestyle. Women also have adrenaline rushes, which cause bursts of energy and strength. There is woman-on-man brutality out there, as well. There is no defending the closeminded idea that women are somehow beneath men physically and more deserving of protection. They are our equals.

If you're going to base it on physical ability, then that's what you should focus on. One's sex doesn't determine their physical ability. Their height, bone and muscle density, and lifestyle do. Case in point: A woman who works out or exercises a lot could kick the average beer-drinking, lazy football watching guy's ass. She may have a disadvantage due solely to body size, but that's true of a male-on-male fight as well. Why are women a special case?

There are numerous states that have laws against male-on-female violence and exceptions on men claiming self-defense, stating that in order for a man to legally protect himself from a female's assault, he must permit her to hit him 3 times after exhausting all options to exit the situation. This is regardless of whether she is holding a weapon or not. So in the eyes of the law, a woman can hit a man up to 3 times with a baseball bat or a knife or some other weapon before he's allowed to defend himself. There are no such limitations in place for women. A woman doesn't even have to be *touched* to claim assault! She's automatically assumed the victim.

Tell me, on what planet is that equal? Sex should never enter the equation when it comes to violence. It's not acceptable at all, and everyone deserves the right to defend themselves, regardless of their attacker's sex. Live in the past if you want, but your ideas will be pointed out for their obsolescence.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2013)

sporkonomix said:


> _*Snip!*_


We're talking about _statistics_ here, mister. Like I said, both sexes deserve to be protected against violence - violence is never right. What I also said was that a big part of being a gentleman is not stooping so low as to hit a woman, not letting emotions control you and keeping a cool head because the recipient of my message was a _man_ which is why I was addressing _men_.

You're taking what I'm saying completely out of context and overblowing it out of proportion - of course there are going to be cases where the man is frail and the woman is a true hulk, but those are hardly the majority.

Live in your crooked vision of a future if you want, but your lack of attention to what differentiates people and lack of taking those differences into account by putting everyone in the same basket will be pointed out as a utopian fallacy. 

I agree that the state laws you mentioned are hardly fair, especially when you put weaponry into the equation _(since you don't really need a lot of strength to do harm to another person when armed)_, however that is not the case I was referring to - I was talking about the average man versus average woman case, and in such a scenario, the woman is at a disadvantage by proxy.


----------



## sporkonomix (Sep 16, 2013)

Is a man hitting a man better than hitting a woman?

We agree that it's good to stay calm, but applying different logic depending on the sex of the victim is crazy and discriminatory.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2013)

sporkonomix said:


> Is a man hitting a man better than hitting a woman?


No, it's equally wrong, I thought we've established that.


> We agree that it's good to stay calm, but applying different logic depending on the sex of the victim is crazy and discriminatory.


 
I'm not applying different logic - _violence is always wrong_. What I was saying was that gentlemen should keep their heads cool, that's a part of being a gentleman - never raising your hand against your partner unless you're literally protecting your life.

What I also said was that men are _(on average)_ more likely to be agressive _(way more active adrenal gland, higher amount testosterone)_, and can _(on average)_ cause their female companion serious harm without even intending to do so as the female companion is _(on average)_ much weaker than they are.


----------



## sporkonomix (Sep 16, 2013)

What good are the averages when individual circumstances are what dictate the perspective on a case-by-case basis? Why separate on sex lines instead of size or build lines? Regardless of whether men are on average bigger or stronger than women, if the viewpoint is expanded to view is as a body-size and strength disparity, _both sexes are accounted for_ and protected from those stronger than them. Not just one. Unless of course we believe that men don't deserve legal protection from violence... Claiming that men are more likely to be aggressive is the same as saying men are more likely to hit others and, through extrapolation, should be considered more dangerous. Surely I don't have to explain why that statement is harmful. The social implications of this statement are immense, and are a big part of why our violence laws are so myopic and simplistic.

The reason this bugs me is it propagates a cultural belief that *all* women are weaker than *all* men and *all* men are in the wrong for hitting women (regardless of circumstance) and *all* women are meek, demure things that couldn't _possibly_ enact violence against others! It's a flawed cultural belief and I work to see it dispelled.

In this particular scenario, we have no clue if he's bigger than her, or if so, by how much. We have no clue if she was armed, we have no clue of pretty much any detail that would sway our viewpoint beyond "You probably shouldn't hit people." Despite the fact that we have "average" data to use as a preliminary judgment, I think averages really don't do situations like this any justice and only serve to simplify people's thinking.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 16, 2013)

Foxi4 sporkonomix

This thread isnt about petty arguments about the rights or lack thereof of women in society. Its about helping a friend through hard times with support and helping him get his life together.


----------



## sporkonomix (Sep 16, 2013)

It's not petty, and not helpful to the guy to tell him he shouldn't have hit her because she's a woman. He shouldn't have hit her simply because it escalated things and made them worse.

Regardless, seems like he's having fun with this new girl. OP, are you gonna try to see your kids again soon? I hope you're able to.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Foxi4 sporkonomix
> 
> This thread isnt about petty arguments about the rights or lack thereof of women in society. Its about helping a friend through hard times with support and helping him get his life together.


You're absolutely correct, I profusely apologize for my misconduct.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 16, 2013)

I was hoping for an update from him. Oh well; he seems to be happy, judging from his last post.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 17, 2013)

Things are going great. I've spent some great time with Michele. She gets to stay the night every Wednesday. She is such a great woman and I am so glad I met her. I was afraid that I would never find another woman, but to my amazement, she absolutely loves me, and I must say that I am falling for her too.

I go to court tomorrow to find out about visitation. Hopefully I will be granted full custody and the ex will only get visitation because she is really not capable of being a responsible parent.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 18, 2013)

I FILED FOR THE DIVORCE TODAY!!
Now it is time for us all to party!!! YAY!!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 18, 2013)

YAY!!! I get to see Michele tonight.

I must say, it is great to feel happy once again. It's been way too long. I only wish my father was still around so he could have met Michele. He would have absolutely adored her.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 19, 2013)

wow this thread has take a positive turn! good shit foez!!! happy to hear you are doing better. 

congrats on everything d00d


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 19, 2013)

OMG! I'm so happy for you. The sorrows that appeared have gone, and now the sorrow causers are weeping. Your time is over to cry.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support. I greatly appreciate everyone being there for me in these past couple of months. It means a lot to me.

I haven't been this happy in the longest time. For the past 2 weeks I've had a nonstop smile on my face. Almost nothing can bring me down at this point. Although it is my daughters birthday tomorrow, I know I will be able to see her real soon so that is a relief. I will likely be given weekend visitation and be able to bring them to their therapy during the week. I am going to fight for primary custody because the children certainly are better off with me at this moment since my ex can't properly care for them with her financial, drinking, pot, and health problems.

Too bad I'm not fully in the clear. I've been trying to find work and I have been rather unsuccessful at this point which really sucks because we have almost nothing left for oil in our tank and the house is getting freaking cold at night. So I've had to cut my showers down to just twice a week.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 21, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEVAEH ANGEL PLANTIER!!!​Since I am unable to call my daughter and say it myself to her, I would like to at least recognize her birthday in some way so she knows that I have been thinking of her.

Please like this post or reply to it to show your support to my wonderful daughter. Thank you all.

She is 9 years old as of today. Bless her caring heart. I love her.


----------



## the-fat-man (Sep 22, 2013)

go get em foez congrats on the new life


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 22, 2013)

nice nice


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 22, 2013)

the-fat-man said:


> go get em foez congrats on the new life


Thanks Boob. We are actually talking about having a baby. Michele and I really want to have a child together and we're in the process of trying.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday from my regards, to your daughter  
I hope that her life, her sister's life, and your life gets a lifetime supply of happiness, and success in everything!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 22, 2013)

You met her last week and now you want babies???


----------



## the-fat-man (Sep 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Thanks Boob. We are actually talking about having a baby. Michele and I really want to have a child together and we're in the process of trying.


easy does it


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy b-day to her Deadly ;D


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 22, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> You met her last week and now you want babies???


Well, about 3 weeks ago. But I have to tell you, there is something so incredibly perfect about the connection we have. Everything about this makes me know that we were meant to be, EVERYTHING. It really has been a love at first sight. I know it sounds crazy for us to even be thinking like this so soon, but we already have people asking us of when are we going to get married and move in together. If you could only see it then you'd understand that we were meant for each other. And it isn't so much of just having children, it's a token of love and respect that we have for each other.

Trust me, I am never one to be hasty, and we certainly have spent plenty of time talking about our future together, if we are not going to have a child together now then it will likely happen in the near future. Seriously, Michele is absolutely perfect for me.


----------



## BoFoSho (Sep 22, 2013)

I could never imagine how this feels, So I will only say this,
I hope everything works out for the best! 
Try to keep a level head and you will see your kids soon enough!

Sometimes emotions get the best of us but physical actions never go anywhere good.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 22, 2013)

You better have baby on the way before the ring goes on her finger, baby making stops after the ring is mounted.

I know that everybody and every situation is different, but come on, 3 weeks? I've seen couples together for more than 2 years and then get married and that lasts less than a year before the divorce. Good luck and may the Force be with you.


----------



## ßleck (Sep 22, 2013)

But seriously. Congrats!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 22, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I know that everybody and every situation is different, but come on, 3 weeks? I've seen couples together for more than 2 years and then get married and that lasts less than a year before the divorce. Good luck and may the Force be with you.


I'll say this. My first REAL relationship when I was 14 lasted for well over a year. My next relationship lasted for 6 years, and then the relationship with my soon to be ex-wife lasted over 10 years. I don't get into a relationship unless I know that it is going to last a long time. I can easily see myself eventually getting married to Michele.

I will certainly listen to what other people say and take their words and thoughts into deep consideration towards my decisions.

Yes, I have just gotten out of my marriage so to many other people they would feel that this is just too soon, but trust me that if you all saw just how compatible and perfect we are together I think everyone here would be rooting for us.

I never felt that my ex-wife was really my soul mate or the perfect person for me, even at the beginning. I only married her because I unexpectedly got her pregnant and it was the right thing to do. I am now making choices of things that I WANT to do. Maybe we should slow things down a little bit and relax.

We have been talking about moving in together, although that would take a few months before it could happen because she would need to get a job transfer since she currently lives in another state and works about 2 hours away from my house.

I had a great day with her and her children yesterday. I was able to bond quite a bit with her daughter who turns 9 next week, and my daughter just turned 9 two days ago. Her children's father is a complete loser and not in their life at all unless Michele pays him to babysit. Just from the few times that I have been around her children, I have done more for them and with them than their father EVER has. I certainly don't want to replace their father, but I think even a pile of dog crap could easily replace him, honestly. Her children need a good father figure in their lives. My children need a good mother figure in their lives.

For the short time that we have known each other, we have covered lots of ground. And the great thing is, we aren't just thinking about ourselves and our relationship, we are both thinking with our children as the top priority. We are going to do things right. You all must please trust my judgement on this, especially being that I am not a fucking idiot and I over analyse everything. I would not ever do something if I could ever see it turning out in a bad way or if it just didn't feel perfect, especially with so many other lives that depend on the stability.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Well, about 3 weeks ago. But I have to tell you, there is something so incredibly perfect about the connection we have.


 
It's what we in the business of not rushing things call _"puppy love"_ your initial attraction is incredibly intense but it won't last forever - it will gradually turn into your everyday love... or lack of thereof. You're practically wearing pink-tinted glasses here - knowing someone for three weeks is not a good basis to start a family with said person - wait at least a year or two before you even contemplate having children. Seriously DeadlyFoez, slow down. Slow down big time. Not only you can scare her away, you can burn yourself pretty badly.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 26, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!

So my fucking douche sister has really fucked me over this time. She has her own apartment in the house and I have been occupying the rest of the house. Lately she has been telling me that she wants to move into my part of the house and have me move into her apartment. She has been putting demands on me telling me that I'm not allowed to have my girlfriends kids come over and I am not allowed to seek government assistance with putting our address as the place of residency because it might fuck up what she gets for assistance. So I finally put my foot down and told her that I'm not moving my stuff since I have already gotten settled in, got a fridge, a stove, and a washing machine, plus things for my children. So the bitch filed a restraining order on my claiming that I threatened to punch her. So now I am completely fucking homeless. I have no where to go. She is only doing this because she wasn't getting her way. Now I am fucked.

As if I haven't had enough horrible shit happen to me in the past 6 months, now she needs to pull this shit so she can get her fucking way. How much is this fucking world going to shit on me before I fucking snap? I can't fucking believe this.

Now with me not being allowed in the house she is going to happily move her shit wherever she wants. Fuck me over just so she can get her fucking way. I fucking hate this world.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh my, that's not good. Why doesn't she realize your situation?


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 29, 2013)

You need to get a grip before introducing more kids into a volatile situation.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 30, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> You need to get a grip before introducing more kids into a volatile situation.


 
Probably the first post of yours i've ever fully agreed with.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 30, 2013)

The ex is dropping the restraining order tomorrow. I've had my kids all weekend. I have been staying at Michele's house. We are working on getting a place together. Michele is pregnant, so we have about 9 months to get our shit together which wont be too tough to do with her career that she has.

I am going to see about selling off my half of the house to my sister which will get me close to $300K if all goes according to plan and then we can buy a house of our own. We have it figured out, just minor details left.


----------



## Zaertix (Sep 30, 2013)

300K? Surely you mean 30K? Or 3K? 300K What do you live in a mansion? I haven't kept up with the thread at all but.... this is...


.....


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 30, 2013)

Woooah. Congrats on the news.. But, now that you have another kid coming up, wouldn't the pregnancy make the situation worse?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm glad to head that things are going well Deadly!


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 30, 2013)

Zaertix said:


> 300K? Surely you mean 30K? Or 3K? 300K What do you live in a mansion? I haven't kept up with the thread at all but.... this is...
> 
> 
> .....


 
Real estate is pretty up there these days. Houses cost a LOT. Haven't had our house valued in quite a while, and since then we've ton tons of renovations. Beforehand it was worth like...320k?
This isn't a big, gigantic, extravagant house. I'd say it's pretty average sized. Not in a prime location (opposite actually...). Multiple houses in the area i've seen selling around that pricepoint (up to about 400k).
300k is a pipe dream for half a house, sure, he'll never get that. But assuming its a decent sized house, he could get a fair sum. No idea how real estate works mahself though. I guess it depends also where the house is.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 30, 2013)

The house and properties are appraised for over $720K. This is a very nice house in a very nice neighborhood in a very rich town, so yeah, $300K is probably even less than what my share is worth.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Foez, 

I just wanted to do a quick check in. How are things so far?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry it's been so long. Here's a quick update.

Michele is pregnant.
The evil ex dropped the restraining order, but then had it put back on when she found out that I was involved with another woman.
I still have nightmares regarding my father on a regular basis.
I'm living with Michele.
I'm still looking for a job, which is tough since now I live in a different state.
My car is failing.
My drivers license is suspended. I owe over $500 in fines.
I at least get to see my children every weekend, but my ex is such a psychopath.

It's tough for me to take the time for anything of my previous life anymore. I kinda wish to just leave it all behind and start anew. Depression has certainly been getting the best of me.

I'll give another update in a few months or whenever I get around to it.

Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. Hope this'll make you feel better; happy holidays.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 11, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am going to see about selling off my half of the house to my sister which will get me close to $300K if all goes according to plan and then we can buy a house of our own. We have it figured out, just minor details left.





DeadlyFoez said:


> The IRS will soon be taking the house and then both my sister and I will be homeless


Thought you told me awhile back the IRS was taking the house. what changed sorry I haven't been keeping up with the thread. btw that's great news you get to keep the house.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 11, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Thought you told me awhile back the IRS was taking the house. what changed sorry I haven't been keeping up with the thread. btw that's great news you get to keep the house.


 
Unfortunately, my Cant Understand Normal Thinking sister got a restraining order against me preventing me from ever going to the house again.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 21, 2014)

Another update for everyone. I finally got enrolled in college for Electrical Engineering Technologies and my first class is tonight. That was thanks to a huge help from Michele for getting me motivated and believing in me that I can make something of myself despite all this hell that I have been dealing with.

I got the final divorce hearing held off until April so I can get my tax returns so I can afford a lawyer. I've already spoken to the lawyer and he is rather confident that I will be able to get full custody of my children due to Liz's action's and drug abuse issues.

Michele is going to be taking out a loan so we can rent a house and have a place of our own because we are currently living with her mother.

When the IRS finally puts my dads house up for auction we plan on purchasing it. I just need a way for us to fix our credit for that to happen.

Things are looking up. We have a baby on the way and is due in early August. I don't smoke pot anymore. I drink only like once a month now as opposed to 4-6 times a week. Finally got my vehicle reliably working. Still haven't found a job, but that is not my priority since I am now a full time student, but I am still looking.

Comes to find out, the person who was the administrator to my father's estate has bailed out because my sister was being too much of a bitch, so as far as I know everything is in limbo but I wasn't expecting to get anything out of it anyways because of all the debt that he had.

My father's birthday was just 6 days ago and it was kind of a tough day for me. I don't talk to his wife at all because she is a childish bitch who only cares about selling everything that was his and moving on and forgetting about everything that he was.

The 1 year anniversary of his passing is coming up soon. Not too sure how well I will be able to hold it together. I have nightmares almost every night about my father and my ex. Shit is still tough and although it isn't getting any easier, I am managing it better and not breaking down as much.

Thank you all again. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 21, 2014)

It sounds like things are finally starting to look up for you, bud.  You've got goals, you've got ambition, and you're in a better situation now than you were a few months ago.  Keep hanging tight and it'll all come together in the end.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn good to hear from you again. Tbh I thought u were a bum on the street or dead by now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 22, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Damn good to hear from you again. Tbh I thought u were a bum on the street or dead by now. Keep up the good work.


 
I have risen from ashes MANY times over now. I have been homeless 4 times now, and somehow I have always gotten back on my feet. Albeit, I haven't been on top, but I wasn't stuck at the bottom either. I may make some bad mistakes, but I am not a bad person, nor do I deserve what a bad person should get.

Honestly, a round of applause should be given to Michele. Many doubted Michele as a rebound or that I was chasing a dream and over zealous about what I have found with her. But I must say, Michele has been an unbelievable miracle in my life. If it was not for Michele, I would be either homeless or dead right now. I have finally found the person who was meant for me. She does so much for me. And it is not only what she does for me, I bring much into her life that helps complete her too. I have found my soul mate. Thank you.

BTW, If I were to have died, it would have been widely known with confirmation. Too many good friends of mine are here on gbatemp or the internet where there likely would have been an internet burial. XFlak and JoostinOnline would have made some type of a public notice about it.

That is not me being conceded in any way. I just know who my friends are and I know that they would have said something if anything drastic had happened.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Damn man, good to see you after such a long Offline episode, I was beginning to think that you left for good! I'm glad that things are going well in life and everything's back on track.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 30, 2014)

Dang man, things haven't been going so good, however on the other side things are great. Just try to keep the faith in there, and live for your wonderful children and fight for yourself and your kids. Good luck. I mean, my girlfriend moved here to Canada with my family from Arkansas with her family, and it turns out because they just wanted me to be a supportive guy for her pregnancy. I never got her pregnant, turns out that she fucked somebody in Arkansas!! I was stressed out for a few days until I overcame the stress and and decided to move on. I have a date tonight, set by my father's friend's daughter he made here in Canada at his chemotherapy session. Things will turn out positive for you! So glad things are starting to work out for you!!!!!!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 1, 2014)

So my children's teacher just called me up yesterday to inform me that my daughter hasn't done ANY homework this school year even after sending multiple notes to their mother saying that homework needs to be done. And she claims that she is the more capable parent, the judge will see it the other way.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Feb 2, 2014)

DeadlyFoez said:


> So my children's teacher just called me up yesterday to inform me that my daughter hasn't done ANY homework this school year even after sending multiple notes to their mother saying that homework needs to be done. And she claims that she is the more capable parent, the judge will see it the other way.


 
Nothing a good (light) spanking cant solve .


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 2, 2014)

WOW! Things appear to be going well, in fact everything will be when positive. I'm glad we caught up, i'll have you in my prayers.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like your new year is going quite well for you. Hopefully it gets better!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 9, 2014)

Michele's mom is moving up north and leaving the house to us!!! Woohoo. We just have to keep up with the bills which should be easy. Things are certainly looking up now.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2014)

Yay!!!
Go you Foez!!

It's great to see that things are looking up!
I'm glad for you lad ;D


----------

